# February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma | HGHPower



## AnaSCI (Feb 1, 2013)

*FEBRUARY CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: RED DIAMOND PHARMA | HGHPOWER​*
*CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
*FEBRUARY CONTEST RULE(S)​*
*1) You MUST have at least 25 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
2) You are only allowed to make 5 posts in the thread per day and the posts cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
3) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from the following contest next month!!*

*FEBRUARY CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$300 FREE ORDER FROM RED DIAMOND PHARMA!!

100iu KEFEI HGH FROM HGHPOWER​*

*Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.*


----------



## Zaven (Feb 1, 2013)

loving the contests you guys are running here....


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 1, 2013)

Zaven said:


> loving the contests you guys are running here....



There will be plenty more


----------



## Akamai (Feb 1, 2013)

nice

Ak


----------



## odin (Feb 1, 2013)

Zaven said:


> loving the contests you guys are running here....



:yeahthat:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2013)

Lol.. Lightening strikes twice ?


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 1, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol.. Lightening strikes twice ?



Yo u never know.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2013)

Dam dudcki you got lucky no 7. Is it greedy to play again or should I not feel guilty? .. Lol.


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 1, 2013)

Its great that RDP is having a contest some lucky person we get to use some very good products


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 1, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Dam dudcki you got lucky no 7. Is it greedy to play again or should I not feel guilty? .. Lol.



I wouldn't feel guilty good luck! But I hope its me this time:headbang:


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 1, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Dam dudcki you got lucky no 7. Is it greedy to play again or should I not feel guilty? .. Lol.



Congrats buddy.

I felt same way after oct contest. I stayed outa nxt one.... but dnt feel guilty. Everyone has the same odds.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 1, 2013)

:sFun_mischieviousbi This one is all mine


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yesssss!


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 1, 2013)

:sSig_cool2:


----------



## K1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Another great contest...Thanks RDP!!


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 1, 2013)

3:sniper:


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 1, 2013)

:sFi_machinegunsdual


----------



## IRONFIST (Feb 1, 2013)

Been wanting to give these guys a try, here's my chance!!


----------



## striffe (Feb 1, 2013)

1. Congrats Ironbuilt for winning last months contest. 
The guys here at Anasci and the Sponsors really take care of us members. I didnt know the contests were going to keep coming like this.
Great job guys!


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 1, 2013)

This place is the best. Now i just need to win this damn contest!


----------



## striffe (Feb 1, 2013)

2. This board is exploding.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 1, 2013)

4 :food-smiley-004::food-smiley-012:


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 1, 2013)

This is gonna be a good one!


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm in....


----------



## Zaven (Feb 1, 2013)

This one is mine boys!!!....hahaha


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 1, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma*

Been thinking of trying RD... See how this goes


----------



## PRIDE (Feb 1, 2013)

Good luck guys!


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 1, 2013)

5


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2013)

I just wanna win.. And i like all you blokes on this Anasci team


----------



## Zaven (Feb 1, 2013)

3rd...


----------



## swiftnhbfighter (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah! I can finally enter contests, lol!


----------



## Collinb (Feb 1, 2013)

RDP is a great guy, and a great source.  I havent used his products before but I did get a few guys to purchase from him and heard great reviews


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 1, 2013)

This prize would go great with my buffalo!


----------



## Zaven (Feb 1, 2013)

IRONFIST said:


> Been wanting to give these guys a try, here's my chance!!



Same here...

4:headbang:


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 1, 2013)

Im Just getting ready to try out his test enanthate.
Its a nice looking finished product.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 1, 2013)

BOOM goes the dynamite!!


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 1, 2013)

Actually just received my jugs from RDP today.  Can't wait to try try them.


----------



## striffe (Feb 1, 2013)

3. TGIF everyone!


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 1, 2013)

HGHPower has just sweetened up the February Contest!!! They are offering 100iu Kefei HGH to the WINNER!!

Good luck to everyone and enjoy the contest


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 1, 2013)

What a sweet deal!  Thanks HGH Power!


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 2, 2013)

Boom


----------



## striffe (Feb 2, 2013)

4. Thanks HGH power! Now i would love me some of that HGH! The sponsors here really go all out!


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 2, 2013)

these contests are great and this thread is GROWIN already


----------



## AGGRO (Feb 2, 2013)

Sweet contest, would love to get my hands on these prizes!!


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 2, 2013)

God knows this old man can definitly use some hgh


----------



## AGGRO (Feb 2, 2013)

#2


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 2, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> HGHPower has just sweetened up the February Contest!!! They are offering 100iu Kefei HGH to the WINNER!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone and enjoy the contest



:sSig_woohoo2::sHa_shakeshout::sHa_thumbsup3::sSig_goodjob2::sHa_thumb5::celebrate::sSig_goodjob:sycho::thumbsup:


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 2, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Damn! Those kefei are strong! This is awesome


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 2, 2013)

I love this forum...

It isn't like the "cock show" you see at other sites.  Everyone seems really willing to offer up advice and the the environment is much more personal.


----------



## Zaven (Feb 2, 2013)

Five!!!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 2, 2013)

The only thing better than free gear....is free GH!!!!


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Last one


----------



## chris698 (Feb 2, 2013)

#1

Ahhh a new contest... I am really going to have to rework my formulas to see how I can win this one.....:sCo_hmmthink:


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 2, 2013)

chris698 said:


> #1
> 
> Ahhh a new contest... I am really going to have to rework my formulas to see how I can win this one.....:sCo_hmmthink:



Hahaha....not Agaain!!:naughty1:

How u been buddy. Havent tty in a while.
Hws tht Florida weather?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm gonna get out the lucky chalk Chris ..


----------



## chris698 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I'm gonna get out the lucky chalk Chris ..



IB, if I don't win this contest, I am going to have you ship me some of that lucky chalk!  

BTW, Congrats on winning the Jan contest.... you deserve it!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks brutha I had a whiskey vision when i chose 101  . chalks on sale 32$ a chunk to pay the graffiti citation I received  from the local johnny laws.


----------



## chris698 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Thanks brutha I had a whiskey vision when i chose 101  . chalks on sale 32$ a chunk to pay the graffiti citation I received  from the local johnny laws.



IB, all my mathmatical formulas, graphs and spreadsheets and you win with your "Chalk" Method.... :sFun_hailbig:



LuKiFeR said:


> Hahaha....not Agaain!!:naughty1:
> 
> How u been buddy. Havent tty in a while.
> Hws tht Florida weather?



I have been doing well, but working A LOT.  It is season down in Florida right now... this is the time I make money, so I am literally working seven days a week.  But I feel blessed to have the opportunity.

Fortunately, my workouts have not suffered a lot, just my peace of mind!  :action-smiley-060:  sycho:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 2, 2013)

Chris a persons middle brain cell when under the influence sends a positive signal on the ouija board my neighbors 6yr old uses to
control his parents.So he sends light flashes per number . very simple design..


----------



## electrickettle6 (Feb 2, 2013)

I win


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 2, 2013)

Whoa electric.. I run the night numbers but 60 is a beauty.. Can I win please..


----------



## drflex (Feb 2, 2013)

1st post but wow great offer


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 2, 2013)

Another month and another great contest!  Thanks as always to anaSCI and thanks to RGP for their generousity.  Good luck everyone! :headbang:


----------



## striffe (Feb 2, 2013)

1. Good morning AnaSci


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 2, 2013)

1)Boom


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 2, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Good morning folks!!


----------



## chris698 (Feb 2, 2013)

#1  Hey all!


----------



## striffe (Feb 2, 2013)

2. Did you guys read the newsletter?


----------



## chris698 (Feb 2, 2013)

hijacked said:


> 2. Did you guys read the newsletter?



#2

Haven't read the newsletter yet.  Have you read it?  :action-smiley-036:

If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 2, 2013)

Lucky 70. Sorry again guys..


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 2, 2013)

hijacked said:


> 2. Did you guys read the newsletter?



Love the newsletter!  Can't wait for them to come out. There is info in there you wont find anywhere else. Plus Renegade is the shit!


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 2, 2013)

Morning fellas. Justice got done with shovelling the snow:banghead: 1.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 2, 2013)

Right on..newsletter is a great addition..


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 2, 2013)

Just notices that hghpower is throwing in a kit of gh...nice:headbang: 2.


----------



## Zaven (Feb 2, 2013)

#1

post 75 is a winner.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 2, 2013)

3.:devil-smiley-026::devil-smiley-026::devil-smiley-005::devil-smiley-017::devil-smiley-034::devil-smiley-031:


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 2, 2013)

:action-smiley-055:


----------



## SURGE (Feb 2, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 2, 2013)

Agreed...newsletter is the shit.

Great addition


----------



## SURGE (Feb 2, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Just notices that hghpower is throwing in a kit of gh...nice:headbang: 2.



I love this place:love1:


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Very generous of hgh as well!


----------



## SURGE (Feb 2, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> newsletter is the shit.
> 
> Great addition



:yeahthat:


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 2, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> Agreed...newsletter is the shit.
> 
> Great addition



I print them off and file them away:action-smiley-036:


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 2, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Imma win it this time...


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 2, 2013)

:sFi_tomcat:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 2, 2013)

Good afternoon gang.  :headbang:


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 2, 2013)

Four


----------



## Zaven (Feb 2, 2013)

2:action-smiley-043:


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 2, 2013)

:sFun_TVtrouble:


----------



## striffe (Feb 2, 2013)

chris698 said:


> #2
> 
> Haven't read the newsletter yet.  Have you read it?  :action-smiley-036:
> 
> If so, what are your thoughts?



3. Yes, i read the newsletter. Its really interesting. There's an interview in it with an ugl owner. Its a 2 part interview. Part 1 is in the first issue and Part 2 is in the second issue. Really neat to hear his perspective.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 2, 2013)

The interview n supplier review is kool as hell.

Interesting and exciting!!

Thumbs up for Anasci!!!


----------



## striffe (Feb 2, 2013)

4. Going shopping with the wife.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Goin to plow the driveway, damn snow!


----------



## striffe (Feb 2, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Goin to plow the driveway, damn snow!



5. Man, im glad i dont have to do that!


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 2, 2013)

b


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 2, 2013)

hijacked said:


> 4. Going shopping with the wife.


...


hijacked said:


> 5. Man, im glad i dont have to do that!





lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Lol. Not sure if i would rather push snow or shop with the wife. Toss-up!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 2, 2013)

Lol..eat a bison
 Chew slow and don't do either.


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 2, 2013)

o


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol..eat a bison
> Chew slow and don't do either.



Lol. Actually i was eating bison jerky in the skid steer! Now if i could just make a coat out of the hide i would be in buisness!


----------



## Zaven (Feb 2, 2013)

three...


----------



## chris698 (Feb 3, 2013)

#3 .... No Snow in Florida today! :sFun_zipit:


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 3, 2013)

o


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi everyone. Its just me checking in.


----------



## chris698 (Feb 3, 2013)

#4


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 3, 2013)

Whats everyone doin for the Super Bowl??

Whats some of your "body friendly" Super Bowl snacks?


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 3, 2013)

1


----------



## Zaven (Feb 3, 2013)

Number 4....great ufc prelims so far if anyone else is watching.


----------



## powders101 (Feb 3, 2013)

Zaven said:


> Number 4....great ufc prelims so far if anyone else is watching.



Some good fights set for tonight.


----------



## Zaven (Feb 3, 2013)

powders101 said:


> Some good fights set for tonight.



yup....great first fight.

5:action-smiley-044:


----------



## frizzlefry (Feb 3, 2013)

:d


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 3, 2013)

one


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 3, 2013)

Almost Superbowl
 Will Beyonce lip sink and have wardrobe malfuncion? Lets hope for a platinum thong norbit


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 3, 2013)

Good nite ppl....or is it gd morning? 

:-(


----------



## powders101 (Feb 3, 2013)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 3, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> Whats everyone doin for the Super Bowl??
> 
> Whats some of your "body friendly" Super Bowl snacks?



Just chilling at home today with the fam.  Love that stuff.
Veggie snack sticks, (think Andy Capp's pub fries), mini turkey meatballs. Nice!


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 3, 2013)

1. One of those big indoor places that have all of those huge bounce houses has a good deal and they put the game on all the big screens. Probably go there for first half. My kids love that place.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 3, 2013)

1


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 3, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Getting new ink done


----------



## striffe (Feb 3, 2013)

1. Good morning anasci!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 3, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Lol. Actually i was eating bison jerky in the skid steer! Now if i could just make a coat out of the hide i would be in buisness!



Dude I totally forgot to get you that recipe..  It uses some dijon mustard and fresh rosemary on the steaks  (drool). I'll PM you later today man.


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 3, 2013)

o


----------



## Zaven (Feb 3, 2013)

1.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 3, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> Dude I totally forgot to get you that recipe..  It uses some dijon mustard and fresh rosemary on the steaks  (drool). I'll PM you later today man.



No problem. Looking forward to the recipe. Already had a couple of sirloins and they were excellent!


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 3, 2013)

Two


----------



## striffe (Feb 3, 2013)

2. Its a beautiful day here today.


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 3, 2013)

b    snowing here


----------



## striffe (Feb 3, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> b    snowing here



3. Uhg!


----------



## Zaven (Feb 3, 2013)

2...


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 3, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> Whats everyone doin for the Super Bowl??
> 
> Whats some of your "body friendly" Super Bowl snacks?



Gonna do some buffalo chili for lunch. For a snack i do boneless buffalo wings. Chicken breast strips dredged in corn starch. Pan fry in olive oil coated with Sweet Baby Rays buffalo sauce. Bw3s aint got nothin on me!


----------



## striffe (Feb 3, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Gonna do some buffalo chili for lunch. For a snack i do boneless buffalo wings. Chicken breast strips dredged in corn starch. Pan fry in olive oil coated with Sweet Baby Rays buffalo sauce. Bw3s aint got nothin on me!



4. Mmmmmm


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd like to win something too.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 3, 2013)

***You need to get a real computer like everyone else


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 3, 2013)

Two


----------



## striffe (Feb 3, 2013)

5. Post #135 sounds like a winner.


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello Feb. thread


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 3, 2013)

Lmao .. Anasci is a snitch.. Means lucky no 2.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 3, 2013)

Three. Snowing and 10 degrees here.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 3, 2013)

:sFi_machinegunsdual


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 3, 2013)

two


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 3, 2013)

Four


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 3, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Four



sound like Tiger Woods


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 3, 2013)

60 degrees warmer than 2 days ago. What a pleasant change!


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 3, 2013)

:shooting1:


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 3, 2013)

whats the prediction for tonights game fellas???

i say Baltimore...just bc of experience

but its gona be one hell of a game!!


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 3, 2013)

i


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 3, 2013)

:sFun_TVtrouble: SF pick here.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 3, 2013)

ProFIT said:


> :sFun_TVtrouble: SF pick here.



haha.....nice "smiley".

guess i need to look at ALL the smileys..theres some kool ones


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 3, 2013)

:shithitthefan::goodnews::sFun_ridinghorse::sFun_hailtheking::sFun_seehearspeakno:sSig_banned2:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 3, 2013)

Ravens by 13...


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 3, 2013)

Baltimore by 4


----------



## Zaven (Feb 3, 2013)

3...San Fran is gonna have too much.

Frisco by 13


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 3, 2013)

Five


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow, the board seems to be split!


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 3, 2013)

2


----------



## Zaven (Feb 3, 2013)

Frisco just has too much speed and too many weapons....

4


----------



## odin (Feb 3, 2013)

SF by 6


----------



## Victory (Feb 3, 2013)

I think Harbaugh is going to win


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 3, 2013)

3


----------



## Victory (Feb 3, 2013)

2


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 3, 2013)

4


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 3, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Getting tatted up!


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 3, 2013)

Game time!


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 3, 2013)

5


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 4, 2013)

:sHa_shakeshout:


----------



## electrickettle6 (Feb 4, 2013)

1


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 4, 2013)

Three


----------



## electrickettle6 (Feb 4, 2013)

2


----------



## Zaven (Feb 4, 2013)

Zaven said:


> Frisco just has too much speed and too many weapons....
> 
> 4



boy am I wrong so far....Frisco is flat as hell and beating themselves.  Don't really care who wins as I'm neither a Baltimore or Frisco fan but the last thing I want to see is a sloppy game.


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 4, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> Getting tatted up!



Post a pic when it is done


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 4, 2013)

Someone turn on the lights!!!!!!


----------



## Collinb (Feb 4, 2013)

Superbowl post for first of the day!  

Go Niners.


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 4, 2013)

Zaven said:


> boy am I wrong so far....Frisco is flat as hell and beating themselves.  Don't really care who wins as I'm neither a Baltimore or Frisco fan but the last thing I want to see is a sloppy game.



Looks like they are making a final push


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 4, 2013)

Great game!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice butt! She must workout.


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 4, 2013)

Very nice! Any pics with less coverage


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 4, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Tapatalk won't let me upload pic of my tat :/ idk what's up


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 4, 2013)

Je voudrais gagner....


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 4, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> Tapatalk won't let me upload pic of my tat :/ idk what's up



Use a real computer and you'll be able to see the banners on the board


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 4, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> Very nice! Any pics with less coverage



I only have 3. We need to find out her name. She was on facebook... fitness model/competitor but can't remember her name. Very muscular in some vids too but still 100% female in her face which is rare. The drugs change alot of girls in a matter of months so it's nice to see someone like her


----------



## Collinb (Feb 4, 2013)

Good superbowl game thsi year


----------



## chris698 (Feb 4, 2013)

#1

Man, I should have went with my gut on the game tonight.  My gut said Baltimore.  I put $100 on The Ravens then freaking changed it before the game to San Fran...... Oh well... these days, not so Easy come, Easy Go......


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm due for a win.. elvia shes a looker..


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 4, 2013)

rah rah


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 4, 2013)

Morning anasci


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 4, 2013)

Morning fellas..one


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 4, 2013)

Morning all!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 4, 2013)

Morning gentlemen!
#1.


----------



## striffe (Feb 4, 2013)

1. Good morning guys


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 4, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

1 morning fellas


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 4, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*



AnaSCI said:


> Use a real computer and you'll be able to see the banners on the board



I don't own a PC  bet I can find one to use


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 4, 2013)

Two


----------



## K1 (Feb 4, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> I don't own a PC  bet I can find one to use



Damn man, do you live in the stoneage


----------



## K1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Elvia1023 said:


> I only have 3. We need to find out her name. She was on facebook... fitness model/competitor but can't remember her name. Very muscular in some vids too but still 100% female in her face which is rare. The drugs change alot of girls in a matter of months so it's nice to see someone like her



As Phil would say: Naked pics or she's not real


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 4, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*



K1 said:


> Damn man, do you live in the stoneage



Haha no, all I have is iPhone and iPad... I'm to cool for a PC


----------



## K1 (Feb 4, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> Haha no, all I have is iPhone and iPad... I'm to cool for a PC



Maybe it's me who lives in the stoneage then


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 4, 2013)

Elvia1023 said:


> I only have 3. We need to find out her name. She was on facebook... fitness model/competitor but can't remember her name. Very muscular in some vids too but still 100% female in her face which is rare. The drugs change alot of girls in a matter of months so it's nice to see someone like her



Hey zeus! Elvia me being a  straight up butt guy you made my morning with that pic. Ok I gotta get out of here before I take it out on the wife. Thanks for the pic !!! T


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 4, 2013)

Buenos Dias  #1


----------



## Akamai (Feb 4, 2013)

Yup yup

Ak


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 4, 2013)

She's hot:love1:


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 4, 2013)

2


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 4, 2013)

Three


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 4, 2013)

3


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 4, 2013)

:US marine:


----------



## Zaven (Feb 4, 2013)

1)


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 4, 2013)

Four


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 4, 2013)

Dudcki brings me good luck cause he always posts in front of me.. Thanks bro .I need it..


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 4, 2013)

Wuts up guys.


----------



## Zaven (Feb 4, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> Wuts up guys.



My bench press....lol

2)


----------



## Collinb (Feb 4, 2013)

I need to post more!


----------



## The BB Monad (Feb 4, 2013)

I just noticed this board has contests! lol... I think it is great!


----------



## Collinb (Feb 4, 2013)

2


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 4, 2013)

Five


----------



## Collinb (Feb 4, 2013)

3


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 4, 2013)

Good evening! #2.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 4, 2013)

Contest is for me to win.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 5, 2013)

Zaven said:


> My bench press....lol
> 
> 2)



Haha..ada boy!!!:sport-smiley-003:


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 5, 2013)

Bang


----------



## striffe (Feb 5, 2013)

2. Eatin time


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 5, 2013)

Yaaaaaa. Lucky 222!  I just wana win..


----------



## Collinb (Feb 5, 2013)

3


----------



## Zaven (Feb 5, 2013)

woohoo....lucky number 224.

3)


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 5, 2013)

Time to eat!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 5, 2013)

Breakfast 10 egg omlet and slab a tbone .


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 5, 2013)

227 is a great number...


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 5, 2013)

Just not as good as 228!


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 5, 2013)

Poww- 2


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 5, 2013)

My legs hate me so bad right now...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 5, 2013)

Elvia...my legs now feel better


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 5, 2013)

:Smilies_Angry_Angry


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 5, 2013)

Great Pic...3


----------



## Collinb (Feb 5, 2013)

4


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 5, 2013)

MightyJohn said:


> Great Pic...3



This one...


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 5, 2013)

Very nice Elvia. Way to keep things interesting!


----------



## Zaven (Feb 5, 2013)

Elvia1023 said:


> This one...



love me some Jaime...

4)


----------



## powders101 (Feb 5, 2013)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 5, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Very nice Elvia. Way to keep things interesting!



Or make me forget how many posts I have here today...

LOL

#3 (?)


----------



## Collinb (Feb 5, 2013)

5


----------



## Zaven (Feb 5, 2013)

5) now I can go to bed....lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 5, 2013)

One more


----------



## electrickettle6 (Feb 5, 2013)

1


----------



## Collinb (Feb 5, 2013)

1


----------



## powders101 (Feb 5, 2013)

!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Feb 5, 2013)

1


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 5, 2013)

Morning freaks! One


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 5, 2013)

Hell yeah.. Wake up everyone.. Dudcki Andio are on win shift!


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 5, 2013)

Damn straight! 2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 5, 2013)

See how we took over and ure lucky #250!  But im feelin 251 as the odd choice  for the win. So is igf sale off? I missed it.. And discount to that? Or only sale ..or I'm too Fricken late?


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> See how we took over and ure lucky #250!  But im feelin 251 as the odd choice  for the win. So is igf sale off? I missed it.. And discount to that? Or only sale ..or I'm too Fricken late?



3....You have until the 7th but if you miss it for some reason just use my rep code and get 10% off

Ergopep LR3 Sale Extended*Buy now...they will be gone tomorrow!*1/25/13 to 2/7/13*Sale price good from 1/25/13 to 2/7/13 and reflects 25% off regular price*Must go to the sales section to add this special priced item to your cart*Can't be combined with other discounts*Also look for our new USA LR3 in our USA section!Credit card processing is now up and running...you can now place an order and pay right on line with your credit card.

I copied and pasted this from a professional muscle thread.


----------



## striffe (Feb 5, 2013)

1. Good morning


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 5, 2013)

Four:action-smiley-033::action-smiley-070:


----------



## striffe (Feb 5, 2013)

2. Got to go to work.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 5, 2013)

:sAng_scream:


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 5, 2013)

#1 for me


----------



## Collinb (Feb 5, 2013)

2


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 5, 2013)

2nd


----------



## Collinb (Feb 5, 2013)

3


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 5, 2013)

:sFun_hailtheking:


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 5, 2013)

Gd morning fellas


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 5, 2013)

:sFi_hammers:


----------



## striffe (Feb 5, 2013)

3. At work unfortunately. Beautiful day here today


----------



## Collinb (Feb 5, 2013)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 5, 2013)

266 ..think it's cold season for me.


----------



## Zaven (Feb 5, 2013)

1)....


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 5, 2013)

:sSig_bewarespam:


----------



## odin (Feb 5, 2013)

1


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 5, 2013)

Wooo boy.....the hands are a hurtin.  Hw the hell can boxers or mma fighters use Gh?


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 5, 2013)

#3


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 5, 2013)

272..woo hoo


----------



## Collinb (Feb 5, 2013)

5


----------



## Zaven (Feb 5, 2013)

2)


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 5, 2013)

#4


----------



## Akamai (Feb 5, 2013)

Both good.

Ak


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 5, 2013)

asfhgvueqwo234868239bnIUYQ*&^XB


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 5, 2013)

:sFun_karate:


----------



## striffe (Feb 5, 2013)

4. Made it home finally.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 5, 2013)

#5


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 5, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> Post a pic when it is done







5 HOURS. My dad was in the Air Force for 21 years, still works for a AF contractor. My mom would love it if there was nothing but coffee to drink in the world, so I used her favorite coffee mug. And my sister is a hair dresser, so hence the scissors. 

Still have more color to do.


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 5, 2013)

This one was a couple weeks ago. 19" and I couldnt tell you last time I did a curl


----------



## striffe (Feb 6, 2013)

5. Eatin time.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 6, 2013)

One


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 6, 2013)

Sob nice art fubaseball.. Hell don't you throw pipe all day
long as bicep work?people don't get plumbers are up in the air drilling 4in holes all day long above their head is part of their job..talk about a pump on the shoulders..


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 6, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*



Ironbuilt said:


> Sob nice art fubaseball.. Hell don't you throw pipe all day
> long as bicep work?people don't get plumbers are up in the air drilling 4in holes all day long above their head is part of their job..talk about a pump on the shoulders..



Thanks bro! Haha yes I am a plumber... I get the most pump in my forearms usually from doin little stuff like tightening shit overhead and all haha

But the shoulders definitely get a lot of work too haha


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice in fuse!  Love the family reference.


----------



## Zaven (Feb 6, 2013)

3


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 6, 2013)

2


----------



## electrickettle6 (Feb 6, 2013)

2


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 6, 2013)

Here we go!


----------



## Zaven (Feb 6, 2013)

Four...


----------



## Collinb (Feb 6, 2013)

1


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 6, 2013)

12


----------



## Collinb (Feb 6, 2013)

2


----------



## Zaven (Feb 6, 2013)

Ugghh...still up and can't sleep.

1)


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 6, 2013)

Get your ass up dudcki. Game time brutha..


----------



## Zaven (Feb 6, 2013)

2...okay now I gotta hit the hay.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 6, 2013)

Zaven said:


> Ugghh...still up and can't sleep.
> 
> 1)



Uuugh.....


Wrk at 8 and still up


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah.. 7 is near.. And I'm wound still.


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 6, 2013)

Yup yup yup i'm still up


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 6, 2013)

Morning, world...


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 6, 2013)

One:sniper:


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 6, 2013)

#1


----------



## striffe (Feb 6, 2013)

1. Mornin


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 6, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Gooooooood morning!!


----------



## striffe (Feb 6, 2013)

2. Got to go to work!


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 6, 2013)

:sniper:


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 6, 2013)

Two


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 6, 2013)

:action-smiley-054:


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 6, 2013)

:food-smiley-013:three


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 6, 2013)

:sAng_compy:


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 6, 2013)

Four


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

What up!


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 6, 2013)

#2:action-smiley-045:


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 6, 2013)

Last one today.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 6, 2013)

:action-smiley-044:


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 6, 2013)

Gd morn


----------



## Collinb (Feb 6, 2013)

3


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 6, 2013)

#3


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 6, 2013)

:spam:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 6, 2013)

3
2
3
= lucky mofo


----------



## Collinb (Feb 6, 2013)

4


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 6, 2013)

325


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 6, 2013)

Ahh What the Freak 326


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 6, 2013)

Drei Hundert Sieb-und-Zwanzig


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

ˋ︿ˊ


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 6, 2013)

328


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 6, 2013)

Lucky lunch time hit..330.
.three roastbeast sammys two sweet potatoes and 32oz .green tea home brew and a banana.


----------



## Zaven (Feb 6, 2013)

3


----------



## striffe (Feb 6, 2013)

3. I just got home from work, and now they are asking me to come back, wtf?


----------



## Zaven (Feb 6, 2013)

hijacked said:


> 3. I just got home from work, and now they are asking me to come back, wtf?



I don't answer the phone...but sounds like you may be on call so that's kinda hard to do..lol

4


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 6, 2013)

Trois Cent trente-quatre


----------



## striffe (Feb 6, 2013)

Zaven said:


> I don't answer the phone...but sounds like you may be on call so that's kinda hard to do..lol
> 
> 4



4. Im not on call. They are having trouble with a machine. I have to go back so they can keep things going. I could say no, but im a dedicated employee, i guess.


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 7, 2013)

asdfa


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yup


----------



## Zaven (Feb 7, 2013)

hijacked said:


> 4. Im not on call. They are having trouble with a machine. I have to go back so they can keep things going. I could say no, but *im a dedicated employee, i guess*.



well that's a great trait to have brother...

:action-smiley-044:


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 7, 2013)

<(")


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 7, 2013)

1


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

╮(╯_╰)╭


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 7, 2013)

Tri..what is that?


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*



Ironbuilt said:


> Tri..what is that?



I think it's a sad face?


----------



## Akamai (Feb 7, 2013)

RDP good

Ak


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 7, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> I think it's a sad face?



lol.. I'm not seein it. Is that new textology ? I thot   was sad... Maybe my pad is tweaking and not displaying lower half.. :action-smiley-060:


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 7, 2013)

Flu is in my house! Scared shitless!


----------



## Collinb (Feb 7, 2013)

5


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 7, 2013)

Flu?   Get sum vita C   or some RIPS!!!


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*



Magnus82 said:


> Flu is in my house! Scared shitless!



Big bummer.  I'd get a hotel room till that shit is clear!


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 7, 2013)

Two


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey brothers!


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 7, 2013)

Good Luck Magnus. Shit is nasty


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks guys. Think i am going to hang out in my gym till it all passes.


----------



## striffe (Feb 7, 2013)

5. And good night


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 7, 2013)

One more in between sets.


----------



## IRONFIST (Feb 7, 2013)

1


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 7, 2013)

1


----------



## Zaven (Feb 7, 2013)

1


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 7, 2013)

Morning guys! One


----------



## electrickettle6 (Feb 7, 2013)

1


----------



## powders101 (Feb 7, 2013)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 7, 2013)

Where u at dudcki? Game day 1..


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Where u at dudcki? Game day 1..



Nunber two. Been at work sense 1:00am and now I'm broke down


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 7, 2013)

Morning all!


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 7, 2013)

Three.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 7, 2013)

Waiting for the Snowpacalypse....


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 7, 2013)

Four. And still broke down..been about 4 hours now:sniper::sniper::sniper:


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 7, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Morning fellas!


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 7, 2013)

#1


----------



## striffe (Feb 7, 2013)

1. Mornin yall.


----------



## IPGear (Feb 7, 2013)

Couple of good sponsors taking on this contest!
Good luck to everyone!

IPG


----------



## striffe (Feb 7, 2013)

IPGEAR said:


> Couple of good sponsors taking on this contest!
> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> IPG



2. Thanks!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 7, 2013)

Shit its cold.

J know i said this already...but my hands are killin...

Rips...little bit of elis.....and 10° weather....uuugh


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 7, 2013)

Five.


----------



## swiftnhbfighter (Feb 7, 2013)

Six!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 7, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Nunber two. Been at work sense 1:00am and now I'm broke down



Ut oh

Call triple A


----------



## odin (Feb 7, 2013)

1


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 7, 2013)

#2


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 7, 2013)

1.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 7, 2013)

three


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 7, 2013)

Dudcki u mean car broke or body broke? I now got the cold you guys had from this site
Now I know what a virus in computer means.next time stay off line..???


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 7, 2013)

1-24" of snow......gee thank god for Meteorologists


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 7, 2013)

Serious 2 ft!  Yuk


----------



## Zaven (Feb 7, 2013)

2....


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 7, 2013)

#4


----------



## Collinb (Feb 7, 2013)

Guess something


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 7, 2013)

Feel like a freak on a ------------- yeah boy


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 7, 2013)

tres cientos ochenta y ocho


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 7, 2013)

Does Dog eat person meat jacked ?


----------



## Zaven (Feb 7, 2013)

3


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 7, 2013)

Damn gotta go to work arghhhhhh 390 391 whatever it takes. IB yup damn thing prob eat anything. Not my pooch. One in avatar was mine Tom Tom  miss my road dog. rip tom tom


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 7, 2013)

5


----------



## Collinb (Feb 7, 2013)

Does this offer include raws??


----------



## striffe (Feb 7, 2013)

3. Finally home


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 7, 2013)

:delete:


----------



## striffe (Feb 7, 2013)

4. Raining outside. What a drag.


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 7, 2013)

???!!!!?%%%%%%


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 8, 2013)

:sSig_threadhijacked


----------



## Collinb (Feb 8, 2013)

3


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 8, 2013)

hijacked said:


> 4. Raining outside. What a drag.



At least its warm enough there to rain. F'n cold!


----------



## Collinb (Feb 8, 2013)

4.

18-24 inches this weekend of snow up here in New England!  Cant wait for the Nor' Easter


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 8, 2013)

5


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 8, 2013)

one


----------



## Collinb (Feb 8, 2013)

5


----------



## Zaven (Feb 8, 2013)

Four....pouring rain right now.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 8, 2013)

:sFi_fencing:


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 8, 2013)

Here is something for you guys to discuss - What would you like to see as next months contest? It has to be something that could run the entire month.

Please no adult or subjective content as we have the Adult Content forum for that


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*



AnaSCI said:


> Here is something for you guys to discuss - What would you like to see as next months contest? It has to be something that could run the entire month.
> 
> Please no adult or subjective content as we have the Adult Content forum for that



You mean for prizes or how the contest works?


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 8, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> You mean for prizes or how the contest works?



How the contest works. The sponsors choose the prize(s).


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 8, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> Here is something for you guys to discuss - What would you like to see as next months contest? It has to be something that could run the entire month.
> 
> Please no adult or subjective content as we have the Adult Content forum for that



Maybe the best motvational saying?  How about funniest gym pic?  Could do 1 post/day or week?  Maybe the last few days the sponsors could choose their favorites and take it to a publc poll?


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 8, 2013)

Two


----------



## chris698 (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, after 9.5 weeks of Tren, I finally experienced a crazy freaking Tren nightmare.  Holy Moley it was so vivid... I woke up screaming so loud, my wife thought I was going to wake our neighbors.....

Respect the Mighty Tren!! 

:sFun_hypnotize:   :Smilies_Angry_Angry:  :sSig_youtheman:


----------



## Zaven (Feb 8, 2013)

5

Time to spend some time with the wifey...


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Good luck with all that snow fellas!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 8, 2013)

:{()~~~


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 8, 2013)

One. That time of day again


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 8, 2013)

1


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 8, 2013)

Two


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 8, 2013)

2


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 8, 2013)

3:action-smiley-054::sniper:


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 8, 2013)

I like this method. Its biase free. Sheer luck and everyone has an equal chance.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 8, 2013)

Four.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 8, 2013)

Elvia1023 said:


>



Me like 5


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 8, 2013)

Molon Labe


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Another day!


----------



## striffe (Feb 8, 2013)

1. Tgif


----------



## chris698 (Feb 8, 2013)

#1


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 8, 2013)

3


----------



## swiftnhbfighter (Feb 8, 2013)

4


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 8, 2013)

Brrrrr....cold.


Anybody else hate the winter?


----------



## Collinb (Feb 8, 2013)

1


----------



## striffe (Feb 8, 2013)

2. Im hungry!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 8, 2013)

Elvia1023 said:


>



Wow!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 8, 2013)

hijacked said:


> 2. Im hungry!



You know what u shld do.....








EAT


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 8, 2013)

Here I am dudcki..


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 8, 2013)

:sSig_woohoo2:


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 8, 2013)

Tree


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 8, 2013)

:sFun_seehearspeakno


----------



## Collinb (Feb 8, 2013)

2


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 8, 2013)

Haven't posted in this thread in a while.  Hi Fellas!


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 8, 2013)

4 what up Ant.


----------



## powders101 (Feb 8, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> I like this method. Its biase free. Sheer luck and everyone has an equal chance.



Yes keep it as is. With the post number picked it just gives the members a chance to talk about anything while waiting to see who lands on the correct post. And you get 5 posts per day which is always good for your odds.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 8, 2013)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 8, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Haven't posted in this thread in a while.  Hi Fellas!



Where u been. Im wanting to win too.. I need a 2fer.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 8, 2013)

2. (o)  (o)


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

-_-


----------



## powders101 (Feb 8, 2013)

2


----------



## Collinb (Feb 8, 2013)

3


----------



## powders101 (Feb 8, 2013)

3


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 8, 2013)

3.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 8, 2013)

?


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 8, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*



Ironbuilt said:


> Where u been. Im wanting to win too.. I need a 2fer.



Whachu talkin' bout son?  

Been busy trying to plan a potential move to GA if things work out for me.

Anyone know anything about the area around Ft. Gordon/Augusta? PM me if you have some info or advice.


----------



## striffe (Feb 8, 2013)

3. Finally home for the weekend!


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 8, 2013)

:banghead:5 I'm out


----------



## striffe (Feb 8, 2013)

4. !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Collinb (Feb 8, 2013)

4


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 8, 2013)

Fore!


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Work over!  Time for the weekend!


----------



## striffe (Feb 8, 2013)

5. High five!


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 9, 2013)

op


----------



## Collinb (Feb 9, 2013)

5!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 9, 2013)

464....5th


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 9, 2013)

2


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 9, 2013)

2


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 9, 2013)

one and delicious pic E


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 9, 2013)

3


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 9, 2013)

2


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice one Elvia:headbang:


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 9, 2013)

Just blasted chest!  Now its time to eat!


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 9, 2013)

2


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 9, 2013)

One more


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 9, 2013)

IB  you wear these in that cave?


----------



## K1 (Feb 9, 2013)

jacked391 said:


> IB  you wear these in that cave?



It's the Official Ninja Warrior uniform


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Nice!  They are antibacterial!


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 9, 2013)

jacked391 said:


> IB  you wear these in that cave?



Very nice!


----------



## chris698 (Feb 9, 2013)

#1  Hey guys..... been working too much, haven't been able to log on and harass anyone!


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 9, 2013)

#2 ninja


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 9, 2013)

jacked391 said:


> IB  you wear these in that cave?



Lmao..how did the paparazzi get the pic during laundry day?? Glad it wasn't me in my leopard banana hammock ....phone wood be ringing off da chain for a new guess billboard.;


----------



## odin (Feb 9, 2013)

1


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 9, 2013)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 9, 2013)

After hour team here.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 9, 2013)

*won*.


----------



## striffe (Feb 9, 2013)

1. Chilly this morning


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 9, 2013)

Morning everyone!


----------



## striffe (Feb 9, 2013)

2. Good morning to you too.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 9, 2013)

One.


----------



## striffe (Feb 9, 2013)

3. Eatin


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 9, 2013)

Two...pooping


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 9, 2013)

:action-smiley-055:


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 9, 2013)

One


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 9, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*



jacked391 said:


> #2 ninja



That awesome!!!  Hahaha


----------



## zeke23 (Feb 9, 2013)

**********


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 9, 2013)

All day at a 10 year old girls basketball tourney. I should win automatically!


----------



## AGGRO (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks like zeke won't be with us long, lol.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 9, 2013)

Good afternoon everyone


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 9, 2013)

Three..eating.


----------



## AGGRO (Feb 9, 2013)

#2


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 9, 2013)

:action-smiley-033:


----------



## Victory (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm looking for another win with this post!


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 9, 2013)

:sCo_hmmthink:


----------



## Victory (Feb 9, 2013)

Maybe 505 for the win!!


----------



## AGGRO (Feb 9, 2013)

#3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah man I hear ya Victory.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 9, 2013)

Four...pooping again


----------



## striffe (Feb 9, 2013)

4. Eatin again


----------



## Collinb (Feb 9, 2013)

RDP is a good guy bumpbumpbump


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 9, 2013)

Collinb said:


> RDP is a good guy bumpbumpbump



RDP is a good guy with good products too


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 9, 2013)

Five


----------



## striffe (Feb 9, 2013)

5. Over & Out


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 9, 2013)

Two


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 9, 2013)

out of brain on the 515


----------



## Collinb (Feb 9, 2013)

I want some of dat EQ


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 9, 2013)

wooooooahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  ninja hahahahha!!!!!!!! I'm out later fellas


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 9, 2013)

Super ninja on poptart cycle...his name is Stump


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 9, 2013)

1


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 9, 2013)

Numero UNO


----------



## Collinb (Feb 9, 2013)

...That picture hahahahaha


----------



## Zaven (Feb 9, 2013)

1


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 9, 2013)

2


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 9, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*



chris698 said:


> #1  Hey guys..... been working too much, haven't been able to log on and harass anyone!



Awwww we missed you buddy


----------



## Collinb (Feb 9, 2013)

4


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 9, 2013)

Tree!


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy Saturday


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 9, 2013)

Just got back. That was painfull!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 9, 2013)

529


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 9, 2013)

530


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 9, 2013)

0


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 9, 2013)

532.    ---4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 10, 2013)

101


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 10, 2013)

319


----------



## Collinb (Feb 10, 2013)

5!!!


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 10, 2013)

Goin to lift. SQUATS BABY!


----------



## IRONFIST (Feb 10, 2013)

!!!


----------



## chris698 (Feb 10, 2013)

#1


----------



## Collinb (Feb 10, 2013)

Start of the day right 1!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 10, 2013)

101


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 10, 2013)

Going to be pushin snow again tomorrow. I really need to move!


----------



## powders101 (Feb 10, 2013)

1


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 10, 2013)

One.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 10, 2013)

101


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 10, 2013)

Day off but got to do cardio.  Guess we are going to hit an awesome brunch buffet after church. Damage controll!


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 10, 2013)

1


----------



## striffe (Feb 10, 2013)

1. Weekends almost over, unfortunately.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 10, 2013)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 10, 2013)

$$$$$$$$.01


----------



## striffe (Feb 10, 2013)

2. Morning IB


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 10, 2013)

Two


----------



## striffe (Feb 10, 2013)

3. Beautiful day today.


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 10, 2013)

1


----------



## striffe (Feb 10, 2013)

4. Got it


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 10, 2013)

late start 1


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 10, 2013)

Three.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 10, 2013)

2


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 10, 2013)

Four


----------



## striffe (Feb 10, 2013)

5. Over and out


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 10, 2013)

1


----------



## Collinb (Feb 10, 2013)

2


----------



## powders101 (Feb 10, 2013)

2


----------



## Collinb (Feb 10, 2013)

3


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 10, 2013)

Five


----------



## Collinb (Feb 10, 2013)

4


----------



## powders101 (Feb 10, 2013)

3


----------



## Collinb (Feb 10, 2013)

5


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 10, 2013)

1


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 10, 2013)

3


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 10, 2013)

:sAng_talktothehand:


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 10, 2013)

Must be getting close


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 10, 2013)

:action-smiley-033:


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 10, 2013)

2


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 10, 2013)

Four


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 10, 2013)

paparazzi caught IB playin ninja agian:sFun_Nahnahnabig:


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 10, 2013)

:sSig_rofl:


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 10, 2013)

2


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 10, 2013)

Guys, ephedrine, caffeine and yohibine do not mix well with DayQuil...just thought i'd let you know


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 10, 2013)

4


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## jacked391 (Feb 10, 2013)

works 5 i'm out. damn all i see freakin dots.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 10, 2013)

jacked391 said:


> paparazzi caught IB playin ninja agian:sFun_Nahnahnabig:



Now that's just a little water retention from when I shot and ate  the wild boar that unbeknownst to me had eaten the whole salt lick I had out for the buffalo outside my cave.. Eeeeeeyaaaa..wack wack.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 11, 2013)

Hola


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 11, 2013)

And a *2*


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 11, 2013)

Cinco (and not 'de mayo....')


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 11, 2013)

:sFun_hockey:


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 11, 2013)

Bang


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 11, 2013)

:sFi_slapfight:


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 11, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Now that's just a little water retention from when I shot and ate  the wild boar that unbeknownst to me had eaten the whole salt lick I had out for the buffalo outside my cave.. Eeeeeeyaaaa..wack wack.



I think these nunchucks would suit you well...


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 11, 2013)

591


----------



## chris698 (Feb 11, 2013)

#2


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 11, 2013)

2


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 11, 2013)

More snow.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 11, 2013)

chris698 said:


> #2



hey pal.

how u been??


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 11, 2013)

One more


----------



## Collinb (Feb 11, 2013)

1, damn Tren nightmare woke me up.  First one, now I refuse to sleep was scared shitless and heart racing for 5 minutes when I jumped awake off the bed..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 11, 2013)

She fed me snapper in bed .clean and fresh for ninja.


----------



## FordFan (Feb 11, 2013)

And it's back to work


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 11, 2013)

1


----------



## striffe (Feb 11, 2013)

1. Morning Anasci


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 11, 2013)

1


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 11, 2013)

2


----------



## striffe (Feb 11, 2013)

2.  Mondays blow


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 11, 2013)

3 u said it  bro f--- mondays


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Haha I'm still off today


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 11, 2013)

2....and off to the gym


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 11, 2013)

One


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 11, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Time to sling some pipe!


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 11, 2013)

Two


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 11, 2013)

4


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 11, 2013)

Three


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 11, 2013)

Uno


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 11, 2013)

dos


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 11, 2013)

Four


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 11, 2013)

616


----------



## Collinb (Feb 11, 2013)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 11, 2013)

Well no snow here...


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 11, 2013)

3


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 11, 2013)

Five


----------



## striffe (Feb 11, 2013)

3. @ lunch


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 11, 2013)

4


----------



## Collinb (Feb 11, 2013)

3


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 11, 2013)

3


----------



## striffe (Feb 11, 2013)

4. Ready to get out of here.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 11, 2013)

Parent teacher confrences tonight. Got 3 to go to. Should be interesting.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 11, 2013)

5


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 11, 2013)

1.


----------



## striffe (Feb 11, 2013)

5. Over & Out


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 11, 2013)

Uno


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think this is the winning post


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 12, 2013)

Dos


----------



## Collinb (Feb 12, 2013)

4


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 12, 2013)

Cuatro


----------



## Collinb (Feb 12, 2013)

5555


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 12, 2013)

Tres


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 12, 2013)

5 yo IB Cobia who wants to know about Cobia? MEAT TRAIN YUP 600lb yeah boy. east coast treat? eatum up yum yum.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 12, 2013)

jacked391 said:


> 5 yo IB Cobia who wants to know about Cobia? MEAT TRAIN YUP 600lb yeah boy. east coast treat? eatum up yum yum.



Pure ninja food ..


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 12, 2013)

:love1:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey Dave 641 was winner .


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 12, 2013)

Uno


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 12, 2013)

Really Iron...REALLY?  I thought you were better than this...


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 12, 2013)

One more


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 12, 2013)

2.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 12, 2013)

Google Kerry Louise pornstar


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 12, 2013)

:drunks:


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ninjas and pornstars, nothin better!


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 12, 2013)

:headbang:


----------



## Collinb (Feb 12, 2013)

1


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 12, 2013)

:action-smiley-033:


----------



## Collinb (Feb 12, 2013)

Two

yah dig


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 12, 2013)

:sAng_explosive:


----------



## Collinb (Feb 12, 2013)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol. Atom that's cousin eddy the hustler. He's a baked ninja.:


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 12, 2013)

That's one


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey my man dudcki. Time for night shift .lol.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 12, 2013)

You know it man. Punched in at 1:30lol. 2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh man just hit 1201 here..we need day gig.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd love normal hours. Three


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 12, 2013)

Meeee two.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 12, 2013)

Four. Maybe some day...I'm trying


----------



## FordFan (Feb 12, 2013)

Ready for the wknd


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 12, 2013)

Five


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 12, 2013)

Dominican in 8 days. Yea baby!


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 12, 2013)

Ein


----------



## striffe (Feb 12, 2013)

1. Mornin fellas


----------



## powders101 (Feb 12, 2013)

1


----------



## striffe (Feb 12, 2013)

2. I gotta get outta here. To work that is.


----------



## powders101 (Feb 12, 2013)

2


----------



## Collinb (Feb 12, 2013)

4


----------



## powders101 (Feb 12, 2013)

3


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 12, 2013)

Gd morning fellas


----------



## striffe (Feb 12, 2013)

3. @ work


----------



## powders101 (Feb 12, 2013)

4


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 12, 2013)

Howdy y'all


----------



## striffe (Feb 12, 2013)

4. Getting hungry. Lets eat!


----------



## powders101 (Feb 12, 2013)

5


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 12, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Howdy y'all



Hahahahaha
Hey doopity dog how much money did you make at the purina dog chow showdown nationals with this skit ??


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 12, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Morning!!!!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 12, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> You know it man. Punched in at 1:30lol. 2



Uuuugh!!....i wrked 8pm -8am for a year and IT SUCKED.
But i can say thts when i packed on 25lbs in 2mnths.
aaaall i did was eat bc i was a store manager for a big retailer
and didnt hav to do shit. Lol


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 12, 2013)

1


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 12, 2013)

Tree...three...3...tres


----------



## FordFan (Feb 12, 2013)

Word to your mother brother fucker! Watched "that's my boy" this wknd. That phrase is funny as hell.


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 12, 2013)

2


----------



## Collinb (Feb 12, 2013)

5


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 12, 2013)

1.  Good afternoon guys!


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 12, 2013)

3


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 12, 2013)

4


----------



## striffe (Feb 12, 2013)

5. Lunch is over


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 12, 2013)

FordFan said:


> Word to your mother brother fucker! Watched "that's my boy" this wknd. That phrase is funny as hell.



Quote from Vanilla Ice...lol .

Great movie


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 12, 2013)

zwei


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 12, 2013)

()4


----------



## odin (Feb 12, 2013)

1


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 12, 2013)

drei


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 13, 2013)

eins


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 13, 2013)

one


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 13, 2013)

4


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 13, 2013)

First


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 13, 2013)

Bam 2


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 13, 2013)

:d


----------



## FordFan (Feb 13, 2013)

Lights out


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 13, 2013)

:action-smiley-060:


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 13, 2013)

Long day, time for bed


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 13, 2013)

:sSig_DOH:


----------



## Akamai (Feb 13, 2013)

beep beep

Ak


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 13, 2013)

Where you at dudcki? Late crew on deck. Live strippers tonite.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 13, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Where you at dudcki? Late crew on deck. Live strippers tonite.



one


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeahhhh..one.. midnite express.


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Work sux


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah it does. Two


----------



## Collinb (Feb 13, 2013)

1


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 13, 2013)

Three:action-smiley-060:


----------



## FordFan (Feb 13, 2013)

Sometimes I miss working nightshift. One


----------



## Collinb (Feb 13, 2013)

2


----------



## striffe (Feb 13, 2013)

1. Top of the morning to ya


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 13, 2013)

One


----------



## striffe (Feb 13, 2013)

2. Got to go


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 13, 2013)

Four...I need a nap


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 13, 2013)

Morning all. Leg day. Ugh!


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 13, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*



Magnus82 said:


> Morning all. Leg day. Ugh!



Squats and deads for me


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 13, 2013)

1


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 13, 2013)

1


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 13, 2013)

Five


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 13, 2013)

Guys make sure to check out AnaSCI's first motivational video courtesy of Fedor!!

http://www.anasci.org/vB/bodybuilding-motivation/31041-anasci-motivation-age-champions.html

If you have facebook or youtube pages please like and share so that it can get some exposure! Thanks


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 13, 2013)

:yeahthat::sSig_goodjob:


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 13, 2013)

1


----------



## odin (Feb 13, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> Guys make sure to check out AnaSCI's first motivational video courtesy of Fedor!!
> 
> http://www.anasci.org/vB/bodybuilding-motivation/31041-anasci-motivation-age-champions.html
> 
> If you have facebook or youtube pages please like and share so that it can get some exposure! Thanks



Great video!!


----------



## SURGE (Feb 13, 2013)

1st


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 13, 2013)

Numero UNO


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 13, 2013)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 13, 2013)

I got it this time..2 times the charm.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 13, 2013)

22222


----------



## striffe (Feb 13, 2013)

3. Pluggin Away


----------



## Collinb (Feb 13, 2013)

3


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 13, 2013)

3


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 13, 2013)

3


----------



## Collinb (Feb 13, 2013)

4


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 13, 2013)

Fo


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 13, 2013)

Foooourrrr


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 13, 2013)

2


----------



## Collinb (Feb 13, 2013)

5


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 13, 2013)

3


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 13, 2013)

:action-smiley-044:


----------



## striffe (Feb 13, 2013)

4. Going home


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 14, 2013)

one


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 14, 2013)

Slow down you guys let the old fart win so he can go big and go gym.. here me.? Bring it.


----------



## striffe (Feb 14, 2013)

5. I am so fucking pissed!


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 14, 2013)

Like the prizes!


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 14, 2013)

5 i'm out


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 14, 2013)

4


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 14, 2013)

Nite yall


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 14, 2013)

Dave I see you are on schedule as I am now high 5 out till o see dudcki at 1201am


----------



## FordFan (Feb 14, 2013)

Bed time, 5 comes early.


----------



## chris698 (Feb 14, 2013)

#1  Damn, February is flying by..... been working three weeks straight..... I need a freaking break........:sAng_scream:...:   It's everything I can do to get to the gym.  Last night I was in the parking lot of my gym, sitting in my car, for 15 mins, contemplating not working out.  I started to drive away, turned around, went in and actually had a really good work out.... The work outs are whats keeping me sane these days....:banghead:


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 14, 2013)

On the clock....one


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 14, 2013)

Im tired a seein u dudcki . Lol..let's invent something and work days on a beach fulla chicks in thongs..or naked.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Im tired a seein u dudcki . Lol..let's invent something and work days on a beach fulla chicks in thongs..or naked.



How's this? 2


----------



## FordFan (Feb 14, 2013)

Damn....


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 14, 2013)

Three


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 14, 2013)

1


----------



## striffe (Feb 14, 2013)

1. Mornin yall


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 14, 2013)

:banghead:


----------



## striffe (Feb 14, 2013)

2.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 14, 2013)

Four


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 14, 2013)

Two


----------



## FordFan (Feb 14, 2013)

2


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 14, 2013)

:action-smiley-055:5


----------



## striffe (Feb 14, 2013)

3. Breakfast!


----------



## Collinb (Feb 14, 2013)

1


----------



## striffe (Feb 14, 2013)

4. Rainy day today.


----------



## Collinb (Feb 14, 2013)

2


----------



## striffe (Feb 14, 2013)

5. Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 14, 2013)

Gd morning guys


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 14, 2013)

You guys never told me happy valentines day?? Dont be so fucking shy.. Happy Valentines to you guys. !


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 14, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> You guys never told me happy valentines day?? Dont be so fucking shy.. Happy Valentines to you guys. !



Hugs and kisses :love1:


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 14, 2013)

:bj:


----------



## FordFan (Feb 14, 2013)

3 for me. Happy Pussy Day. Hopefully all us married guys get some. Single guys, you'll find out.


----------



## Collinb (Feb 14, 2013)

3


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 14, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Número UNO! Been a good day so far


----------



## Collinb (Feb 14, 2013)

4


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 14, 2013)

I need sleep. 

Cant wait for spring. Hopefully no1 needs heating oil then


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 14, 2013)

3.14....


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 14, 2013)

1


----------



## Collinb (Feb 14, 2013)

5!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 14, 2013)

I made dbol jello snacks in heart shapes.15 days of vd for me.. single guys do what the hell they want. Married guys will find out if divorced..lol.kidn kinda..


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 14, 2013)

3 ol lady gonna have a sore throat tomorrow. if i get her lucky enough hopefully a sore ass 2. hahahaahaa yup


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 15, 2013)

cuatro...


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 15, 2013)

fukghn


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 15, 2013)

Bingo!


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 15, 2013)

bongo


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 15, 2013)

Two


----------



## FordFan (Feb 15, 2013)

4, so far still no pussy. 2nd valentines in a row. Marriage can be hell


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 15, 2013)

Uuuugh......bah humbug


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 15, 2013)

2


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 15, 2013)

3


----------



## Collinb (Feb 15, 2013)

1


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 15, 2013)

Lucky 800. 1


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 15, 2013)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 15, 2013)

Dammit dudcki.. Arrived a little late cause I was at a valentine strip off at the squirrel cage.. 801 won.. Good friends clock good friends in ..now for a latte.. Lol..


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 15, 2013)

yup


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 15, 2013)

Two


----------



## Zaven (Feb 15, 2013)

1


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 15, 2013)

3


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 15, 2013)

3


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 15, 2013)

Fuckin cardio


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 15, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> Fuckin cardio



I hate that shit! 4


----------



## FordFan (Feb 15, 2013)

One for Friday


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 15, 2013)

Five


----------



## striffe (Feb 15, 2013)

1. Good Morning yall


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 15, 2013)

Happy Post-Night-of-Valentines-Day-Fucking Day!


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 15, 2013)

:sFi_boxingmatch:


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 15, 2013)

1


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 15, 2013)

:sFun_Office:


----------



## striffe (Feb 15, 2013)

2. Breakfast!


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 15, 2013)

:sFi_boink3:


----------



## striffe (Feb 15, 2013)

3. At it again


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 15, 2013)

:sSig_eeeek:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 15, 2013)

Dudcki.double shift..time to find my cardboard castle for a nod.


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 15, 2013)

fo


----------



## Collinb (Feb 15, 2013)

bumpp


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 15, 2013)

1. Morning fellers!


----------



## powders101 (Feb 15, 2013)

1


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 15, 2013)

5 I'm out


----------



## striffe (Feb 15, 2013)

4. Tgif. It seems like i said that just a couple days ago. Where does the time go.


----------



## powders101 (Feb 15, 2013)

2


----------



## Collinb (Feb 15, 2013)

3


----------



## striffe (Feb 15, 2013)

5. In & out


----------



## powders101 (Feb 15, 2013)

3


----------



## FordFan (Feb 15, 2013)

Two


----------



## powders101 (Feb 15, 2013)

4


----------



## FordFan (Feb 15, 2013)

3, I'm bored as hell at work and ready to go home.


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 15, 2013)

prk


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 15, 2013)

Hitting gym
I think I just won.....


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 15, 2013)

if you won again, id skin you like a friggin cat.


----------



## FordFan (Feb 15, 2013)

4, u didn't win


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 15, 2013)

Nevah!


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 16, 2013)

bonjour!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 16, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Haha I may as well get in on this too


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 16, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Can we post pictures to keep it entertaining?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 16, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Ill do it any ways


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 16, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

22 yr old from Australia


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 16, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 16, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Whoops totally didn't see that the post couldn't be back to back- noob here! 

Ban me now


----------



## FordFan (Feb 16, 2013)

5, well, you're out I guess, but the pics are pretty good. If it makes you feel better, you took one for the team!!


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 16, 2013)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 16, 2013)

Lmao.. Well if the chick was naked you could re enter.. In more ways than one I say.. Say computer error and anasci will say ure like Ib and need a new computer.. But her naked is ok..mate..


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 16, 2013)

brown chicken brown cow....


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 16, 2013)

5


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 16, 2013)

:sniper:


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 16, 2013)

:headbang:


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 16, 2013)

Must be getting close


----------



## chris698 (Feb 16, 2013)

#1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 16, 2013)

Where u at dudcki?? Nite off brutha?


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 16, 2013)

Got the day off and can't sleep


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey thunder.. Get some melatonin or the sleep amino acid threanine I think it's spelled


----------



## powders101 (Feb 16, 2013)

1


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 16, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Whoops totally didn't see that the post couldn't be back to back- noob here!



At least you noticed, which keeps me from tongue lashing you, will let you slide this time with no contest banning

No problem posting pics (btw the woman you posted is very attractive). Although just so everyone is clear, there are *no nude or pornographic photos allowed in any forum except the Adult Content forum!*

Other then that there are no restrictions, post whatever you wish


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 16, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

#1 thank you- thank you- (grovel)

I'll just keep posting pics of hot chics I follow on Instagram.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 16, 2013)

1. Morning people!


----------



## FordFan (Feb 16, 2013)

1, sick kid last night 2 hrs total sleep.  Time to hit legs


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 16, 2013)

One


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 16, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

#2 my girlfriend at the start of her Var cycle


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 16, 2013)

Another Day, another count to five....


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 16, 2013)

Two


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 16, 2013)

Sat turd day three times


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 16, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

#3 Another pre cycle


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 16, 2013)

1


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 16, 2013)

3


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 16, 2013)

Three


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 16, 2013)

1


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 16, 2013)

2


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 16, 2013)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 16, 2013)

Slow down elvia. I got this one..


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 16, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

-4


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 16, 2013)

22


----------



## striffe (Feb 16, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> #3 Another pre cycle View attachment 4449


1.
Is this her first cycle? If it is, she will ripped after the var. Good luck!


----------



## FordFan (Feb 16, 2013)

2, dr office checkin with son


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 16, 2013)

Five. About to leave for a 5 year old birthday party at one of those bounce house places. Wheeee!!


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 16, 2013)

456,7438,845,245,087.5


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 16, 2013)

884


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 16, 2013)

Havent posted forever!  Maybe i will have the luck of that guy that only buys one lottery ticket and wins!


----------



## FordFan (Feb 16, 2013)

And 3


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 16, 2013)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 16, 2013)

Beaver dam broke and had a flood norbit


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 16, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

#5



hijacked said:


> 1.
> Is this her first cycle? If it is, she will ripped after the var. Good luck!



It's her first "committed" cycle and she already pretty ripped just trying to put some mass on her


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 16, 2013)

merbs


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 16, 2013)

5


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 16, 2013)

berbs


----------



## striffe (Feb 16, 2013)

2. Ready for dinner


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 16, 2013)

meal time!


----------



## striffe (Feb 16, 2013)

3.


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 16, 2013)

and all i get is a shake and some GU


----------



## Gj (Feb 16, 2013)

First


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 16, 2013)

and the shake is gritty  and taste terrible :/


----------



## striffe (Feb 16, 2013)

4.


----------



## Gj (Feb 17, 2013)

2


----------



## Zaven (Feb 17, 2013)

1


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 17, 2013)

2


----------



## Zaven (Feb 17, 2013)

2


----------



## striffe (Feb 17, 2013)

5.


----------



## FordFan (Feb 17, 2013)

4 watching Hot Tub Time Machine, funny movie


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 17, 2013)

4


----------



## Gj (Feb 17, 2013)

3rd


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 17, 2013)

5 i'm out


----------



## Gj (Feb 17, 2013)

4th


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 17, 2013)

I wana win!!!


----------



## Gj (Feb 17, 2013)

Done for the night.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 17, 2013)

2


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 17, 2013)

i lost count...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 17, 2013)

It bet the winner was something like 745 and they just haven't checked 

3


----------



## FordFan (Feb 17, 2013)

Lights out


----------



## Collinb (Feb 17, 2013)

Halfway done this month!


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 17, 2013)

Out


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 17, 2013)

Ermahgerd! Beeerbs!


----------



## FordFan (Feb 17, 2013)

1, icy roads today, yah


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 17, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

1- fucking shoulder is all torn up again


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 17, 2013)

1


----------



## FordFan (Feb 17, 2013)

and 2


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 17, 2013)

1


----------



## Zaven (Feb 17, 2013)

1/


----------



## Collinb (Feb 17, 2013)

Nothing better than Sunday mornings


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 17, 2013)

4


----------



## Collinb (Feb 17, 2013)

3


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 17, 2013)

929


----------



## Collinb (Feb 17, 2013)

4


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 17, 2013)

2


----------



## Collinb (Feb 17, 2013)

5


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 17, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

2-


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 17, 2013)

Hit it


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 17, 2013)

Lucky 935...1


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 17, 2013)

1


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 17, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

3- no whammy no whammy no whammy!


----------



## Gj (Feb 17, 2013)

1


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 17, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Time for some cardio...


----------



## Gj (Feb 17, 2013)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 17, 2013)

Late breakfast today....


----------



## odin (Feb 17, 2013)

1


----------



## Gj (Feb 17, 2013)

3


----------



## powders101 (Feb 17, 2013)

1


----------



## FordFan (Feb 17, 2013)

3 for me. Grocery shopped for a few days


----------



## powders101 (Feb 17, 2013)

2


----------



## striffe (Feb 17, 2013)

1. Late start today.


----------



## powders101 (Feb 17, 2013)

3


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 17, 2013)

2


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 17, 2013)

Two


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 17, 2013)

3


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 17, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

4-


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 17, 2013)

1


----------



## striffe (Feb 17, 2013)

2. Dinner at Moms today.


----------



## Gj (Feb 17, 2013)

4th


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 17, 2013)

:d


----------



## FordFan (Feb 17, 2013)

4, just 1 more


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 17, 2013)

i think 3


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 17, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

-5

Girlfriends back progress


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 17, 2013)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 17, 2013)

Elvia no nippys .. Get some pasties on her or send her to adult forum . Now I won for sure


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 17, 2013)

5 winner winner yardbird dinner


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 17, 2013)

963?


----------



## striffe (Feb 17, 2013)

3. Eatin. Where are the nippies?


----------



## Gj (Feb 17, 2013)

5th


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 17, 2013)

here


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 17, 2013)

hijacked said:


> 3. Eatin. Where are the nippies?



Lol....


----------



## striffe (Feb 18, 2013)

4.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 18, 2013)

3


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 18, 2013)

970


----------



## striffe (Feb 18, 2013)

5.


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 18, 2013)

2


----------



## FordFan (Feb 18, 2013)

5,


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 18, 2013)

Wheeeeeeee


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 18, 2013)

Following up Dudcki...


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 18, 2013)

And 5...what's up chris?


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 18, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> And 5...what's up chris?



Same old thing...dudcki


----------



## chris698 (Feb 18, 2013)

#1 What's up gents!


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 18, 2013)

:wtf:


----------



## IRONFIST (Feb 18, 2013)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 18, 2013)

Just seeing who's on .good luck to everyone..


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 18, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

1-
It's bad enough I wake up at 4 am all the time.. This Tren is is never gonna let me sleep... Fml


----------



## striffe (Feb 18, 2013)

1. Another Monday


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 18, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

2-


----------



## FordFan (Feb 18, 2013)

1, back to the job


----------



## Collinb (Feb 18, 2013)

1


----------



## striffe (Feb 18, 2013)

2. Its cold outside.


----------



## Collinb (Feb 18, 2013)

2.  yea its freezing gotta love the north east


----------



## striffe (Feb 18, 2013)

3. Warming up.


----------



## Collinb (Feb 18, 2013)

3 gym time


----------



## striffe (Feb 18, 2013)

4. I wish i were at the gym now.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 18, 2013)

Buuuurrrrrrr


----------



## striffe (Feb 18, 2013)

5. In and Out


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 18, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

3-


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 18, 2013)

Fresh brewed coffee, a new cannister of pipe smoke, and solid morning wood.  

This is better indicator than any groundhog that its gonna be a good day.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Gj (Feb 18, 2013)

1


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 18, 2013)

1


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 18, 2013)

999


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 18, 2013)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 18, 2013)

1001!  Dang it chris .sure sitting purdy on 1000.


----------



## Collinb (Feb 18, 2013)

4


----------



## FordFan (Feb 18, 2013)

Mother fucker, had my mind on post 1000.  2 for me, damn meetings


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 18, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

4- cardio sucks ass


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 18, 2013)

One


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 18, 2013)

1005 is a nice number


----------



## Collinb (Feb 18, 2013)

5!


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 18, 2013)

Two


----------



## Gj (Feb 18, 2013)

2


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 18, 2013)

Three


----------



## FordFan (Feb 18, 2013)

3


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 18, 2013)

1012


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 18, 2013)

:celebrate:


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 18, 2013)

I was at the bar the other night and heard three girls with an overabundance of flesh, talking at the bar.

Their accent appeared to be Scottish, so I approached and asked, "Hello, are you three lassies from Scotland ?"

One of them screeched, "It's WALES, you bloody idiot!"

So I apologized and replied,
"I am so sorry. Are you three whales from Scotland ?"

And...that's the last thing I remember....


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 18, 2013)

2


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 18, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

5-

I wanted 1015


----------



## Gj (Feb 18, 2013)

3


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 18, 2013)

:sSig_hi:


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 18, 2013)

1


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 18, 2013)

:Smilies_Angry_RantB


----------



## FordFan (Feb 18, 2013)

4


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 18, 2013)

uno


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 18, 2013)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 18, 2013)

3 or so


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 18, 2013)

2


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 18, 2013)

who the fuck knows...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 18, 2013)

Put down the wacky tabacky Milburn .. Already 1027 since midnite yesterday. U guys are eatin up this thread like vulchers and
I'm about to shoot u down with a win


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 19, 2013)

2


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 19, 2013)

already larger then the last drawing


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 19, 2013)

3


----------



## Gj (Feb 19, 2013)

4th


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 19, 2013)

3


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 19, 2013)

This is still going on. No mention of a limit so here you go


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 19, 2013)

O.n.e.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 19, 2013)

2


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 19, 2013)

555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 19, 2013)

3


----------



## FordFan (Feb 19, 2013)

5 biotches


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 19, 2013)

fee fi fo


----------



## Gj (Feb 19, 2013)

5


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 19, 2013)

1


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 19, 2013)

One for me.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 19, 2013)

4


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 19, 2013)

4


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 19, 2013)

2


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 19, 2013)

:sFi_chucks:


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 19, 2013)

3


----------



## Collinb (Feb 19, 2013)

1!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 19, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

1-


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 19, 2013)

:sport-smiley-022:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 19, 2013)

1051 is the one


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 19, 2013)

Nope...1052


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 19, 2013)

Lol .. 5 th for  Monday .


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 19, 2013)

Two


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 19, 2013)

1055 is the one then..break time .. It's been 50minutes . Lol


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm thinking 1056 is gold.....3


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 19, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

2-


----------



## FordFan (Feb 19, 2013)

Guys are wrong, 1058


----------



## Gj (Feb 19, 2013)

1


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 19, 2013)

1


----------



## Gj (Feb 19, 2013)

2


----------



## Collinb (Feb 19, 2013)

2


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 19, 2013)

1


----------



## striffe (Feb 19, 2013)

1. Good Morning


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 19, 2013)

Top of the morning...


----------



## striffe (Feb 19, 2013)

2. Gotta get to work


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 19, 2013)

Four.


----------



## FordFan (Feb 19, 2013)

2


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 19, 2013)

1.  Morning AnaSCI!


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 19, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

1. Good morning!!!


----------



## striffe (Feb 19, 2013)

3. @ it again


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 19, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

3- fuck cardio... Im dying


----------



## striffe (Feb 19, 2013)

4.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Collinb (Feb 19, 2013)

3


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 19, 2013)

Five


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 19, 2013)

1


----------



## striffe (Feb 19, 2013)

5. Done


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 19, 2013)

2.  Going to rip it up today!!


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 19, 2013)

2


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 19, 2013)

:sFun_seehearspeakno


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 19, 2013)

I hate drivin a tanker truk full of flamable fluids in the snow....grrrr


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll stay off the sidewalk Lukifer..


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 19, 2013)

wasabi


----------



## Gj (Feb 19, 2013)

3


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 19, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> wasabi


Waasaaaaaaaaaaabi!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 19, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

4- some times I want to juice my dog


----------



## Collinb (Feb 19, 2013)

4


----------



## Gj (Feb 19, 2013)

4th


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 19, 2013)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 19, 2013)

Nooner win here


----------



## Collinb (Feb 19, 2013)

555555


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 19, 2013)

2


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 19, 2013)

fo


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 19, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

5- winner?


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 19, 2013)

:action-smiley-033:


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 19, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I'll stay off the sidewalk Lukifer..



Haha....

Im good by sidewalks...curb usually stops the momentam.  lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 19, 2013)

Lol.I once rode a curb down a hill of ice in a foodtruck.front wheels turned into curb 
Nice 50ft ride of hell.


----------



## Gj (Feb 19, 2013)

5


----------



## Akamai (Feb 19, 2013)

Ak


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 19, 2013)

ha ha get some IB love pic cave goin hi def? 5 i'm out


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 19, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> 4- some times I want to juice my dog



Done it...4


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 19, 2013)

Uuuugh....

A nice juicy Potbelly burger is callin my name.
Burger...topped with slow roasted pulled pork...bbq sauce..and cheddar cheese.


Mmmmmmm


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 20, 2013)

:sniper:


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 20, 2013)

A guy sees a sign in front of a house:

"Talking Dog for Sale." 

He rings the bell and the owner tells him the dog is in the backyard. The guy goes into the backyard and sees a black mutt just sitting there.

"You talk?" he asks. 

"Yep," the mutt replies. 

"So, what's your story?" 

The mutt looks up and says, "Well, I discovered my gift of talking pretty young and I wanted to help the government, so I told the CIA about my gift, and in no time they had me jetting from country to country, sitting in rooms with spies and world leaders, because no one figured a dog would be eavesdropping. I was one of their most valuable spies eight years running. The jetting around really tired me out, and I knew I wasn't getting any younger and I wanted to settle down. So I signed up for a job at the airport to do some undercover security work, mostly wandering near suspicious characters and listening in. I uncovered some incredible dealings there and was awarded a batch of medals. Had a wife, a mess of puppies, and now I'm just retired." 

The guy is amazed. He goes back in and asks the owner what he wants for the dog. 

The owner says, "5 dollars." 

The guy says, "This dog is amazing. Why on earth are you selling him, so cheap?" 

The owner replies, "He's a fucking liar. He didn't do any of that shit."


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 20, 2013)

:d


----------



## FordFan (Feb 20, 2013)

3 for me


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 20, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Someone get me out if this classroom!


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 20, 2013)

:d


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 20, 2013)

:action-smiley-060:


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 20, 2013)

:sFun_hypnotize:


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 20, 2013)

:insertevillaughhere


----------



## odin (Feb 20, 2013)

1


----------



## FordFan (Feb 20, 2013)

4, need a whore


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 20, 2013)

Boom


----------



## FordFan (Feb 20, 2013)

And lights out


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 20, 2013)

party time....


----------



## powders101 (Feb 20, 2013)

1


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 20, 2013)

*uno*


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 20, 2013)

5 inch short dog will find no cave √


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> 5 inch short dog will find no cave √



WTF1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 20, 2013)

small dog gets no cat √√


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 20, 2013)

1


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 20, 2013)

Two


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 20, 2013)

2


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 20, 2013)

Three


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 20, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

1- 
feeling this tren already


----------



## FordFan (Feb 20, 2013)

1, hump day, then off friday!!


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 20, 2013)

Four.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 20, 2013)

here we go again....


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 20, 2013)

1


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 20, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Uno


----------



## striffe (Feb 20, 2013)

1. Mornin


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 20, 2013)

1


----------



## striffe (Feb 20, 2013)

2.


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 20, 2013)

2


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## striffe (Feb 20, 2013)

3.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 20, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

2-


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 20, 2013)

1140


----------



## striffe (Feb 20, 2013)

4.


----------



## Gj (Feb 20, 2013)

First


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 20, 2013)

Grandé perro rules the porch.


----------



## Collinb (Feb 20, 2013)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 20, 2013)

2


----------



## Gj (Feb 20, 2013)

Second


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 20, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

3-

el perro que ladre más nunca muerda


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 20, 2013)

#2


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 20, 2013)

Dos


----------



## Akamai (Feb 20, 2013)

HMM

Ak


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 20, 2013)

Tres


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 20, 2013)

Cold cold


----------



## FordFan (Feb 20, 2013)

2,    Como se llama?   To me chupa la verga?


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 20, 2013)

cuatro


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 20, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

4- 
I love white people speaking spanish It's like those old WWII era movies where the German captured and start saying random words and phrases in English "Clarke gable" "coca cola" "new York, big apple".


----------



## Gj (Feb 20, 2013)

Third


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 20, 2013)

Yup


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 20, 2013)

3


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 20, 2013)

Who said I'm white?

5


----------



## Gj (Feb 20, 2013)

Snow in sothern AZ. 3


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 20, 2013)

3


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 20, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Play like a champion


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 20, 2013)

1


----------



## Collinb (Feb 20, 2013)

3


----------



## striffe (Feb 20, 2013)

5.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 20, 2013)

Me like tan beaver mucho.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 20, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*



xmen1234 said:


> Who said I'm white?
> 
> 5



5- wasn't in reference to you...but it's nice to know I'm not the only pisa on the board


----------



## Gj (Feb 20, 2013)

5


----------



## Collinb (Feb 20, 2013)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 20, 2013)

U guys talkin taco?  I talk Spanglish. And comer el beaver dé bald


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 21, 2013)

2


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 21, 2013)

Boom


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 21, 2013)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 21, 2013)

5


----------



## Zaven (Feb 21, 2013)

1


----------



## FordFan (Feb 21, 2013)

3, it's been years since I spoke/written spanish.  I think what I typed is:

What's your name?  May I put my nuts in your mouth?


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 21, 2013)

:sFun_robot:


----------



## Zaven (Feb 21, 2013)

2


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 21, 2013)

1


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 21, 2013)

:spam:


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 21, 2013)

fo


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 21, 2013)

:action-smiley-070:


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 21, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Legs. Hurt. So. Bad.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 21, 2013)

2


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 21, 2013)

5 out


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 21, 2013)

two


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 21, 2013)

:banghead:


----------



## Collinb (Feb 21, 2013)

5!


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 21, 2013)

:naughty1:


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Hey hey hey


----------



## odin (Feb 21, 2013)

bump


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 21, 2013)

:headbang:


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 21, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Legs. Hurt. So. Bad.



I love squat day. I got 430lbs for 9 in my work set yesterday....felt goid
One


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 21, 2013)

5


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 21, 2013)

Two


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 21, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

1-


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 21, 2013)

Three


----------



## FordFan (Feb 21, 2013)

1


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 21, 2013)

4.


----------



## striffe (Feb 21, 2013)

1. Good morning AnaSci


----------



## Collinb (Feb 21, 2013)

1


----------



## FordFan (Feb 21, 2013)

Pub pow...2


----------



## Collinb (Feb 21, 2013)

2


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 21, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

2-
Tren day two...


----------



## Collinb (Feb 21, 2013)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 21, 2013)

1


----------



## striffe (Feb 21, 2013)

2.


----------



## powders101 (Feb 21, 2013)

1


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 21, 2013)

Five


----------



## powders101 (Feb 21, 2013)

2


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 21, 2013)

1


----------



## striffe (Feb 21, 2013)

3. Workin it


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 21, 2013)

Damn I'm sexy


----------



## striffe (Feb 21, 2013)

4.


----------



## powders101 (Feb 21, 2013)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 21, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Damn I'm sexy



SUPER! Now guys we got an oompa loompa acting out Right Said Fred this morning..
Are you too sexy for your shirt it hurts? ..find a shrink..lol


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 21, 2013)

1


----------



## powders101 (Feb 21, 2013)

3


----------



## Gj (Feb 21, 2013)

1


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 21, 2013)

Low 20s and WIIIINDY....burrrrrr


----------



## Gj (Feb 21, 2013)

2


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 21, 2013)

Cant wait for weekend


----------



## striffe (Feb 21, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> Cant wait for weekend



5. Me too! 
One more week and this party is over.
Over & Out


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 21, 2013)

2


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 21, 2013)

2


----------



## Gj (Feb 21, 2013)

3


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 21, 2013)

hijacked said:


> 5. Me too!
> One more week and this party is over.
> Over & Out



Itd b sooo nice to win some more gh


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd like to have the GH if i won I will give everything else to one of the members


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 21, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

3-
Thunder if you win ill take you up on that- and I'll send you my collection of pics from all my ex's


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 21, 2013)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 21, 2013)

Me win sauce?


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 21, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> 3-
> Thunder if you win ill take you up on that- and I'll send you my collection of pics from all my ex's



You got a deal brother, and I am serious RDP has already been very generous to me , I need GH


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 21, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> SUPER! Now guys we got an oompa loompa acting out Right Said Fred this morning..
> Are you too sexy for your shirt it hurts? ..find a shrink..lol



LOL! If someone can figure out what goes on in my head, bless their soul.


----------



## Gj (Feb 21, 2013)

Need some gh for prep. Oils too lol. 4


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Me win sauce?



No sauce for u!!!!!


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 21, 2013)

33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 21, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

4-
My head hurts


----------



## Collinb (Feb 21, 2013)

Bumpp


----------



## powders101 (Feb 21, 2013)

4


----------



## FordFan (Feb 21, 2013)

3, and my wknd begins now!!!! Off for 3 days to work around the house.


----------



## powders101 (Feb 21, 2013)

5


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 21, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

5-

Apparently I've been a dick and "on edge" over the past few days... Oh yeah 300mg TrenA over the last 48 hours= me having no tolerance for anything. I need to go hide in a closet before I start feeling the need to assign a "point system" and start judging all the stupidity I see around me. Went to Walmart today and was mentally throwing "perfect 10" all over the place .. "You sir have just scored a perfect 10 on my stupidity ranking system."


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 21, 2013)

4....>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<...4


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 21, 2013)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 21, 2013)

Four headed dog sees more ducks


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 22, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> 5-
> 
> Apparently I've been a dick and "on edge" over the past few days... Oh yeah 300mg TrenA over the last 48 hours= me having no tolerance for anything. I need to go hide in a closet before I start feeling the need to assign a "point system" and start judging all the stupidity I see around me. Went to Walmart today and was mentally throwing "perfect 10" all over the place .. "You sir have just scored a perfect 10 on my stupidity ranking system."



2.  You and me both.  I hate stupid people, especially when running tren A.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 22, 2013)

5


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 22, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> 5-
> 
> Apparently I've been a dick and "on edge" over the past few days... Oh yeah 300mg TrenA over the last 48 hours= me having no tolerance for anything. I need to go hide in a closet before I start feeling the need to assign a "point system" and start judging all the stupidity I see around me. Went to Walmart today and was mentally throwing "perfect 10" all over the place .. "You sir have just scored a perfect 10 on my stupidity ranking system."



I hate going to Wal-mart when I'm running tren


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 22, 2013)

3


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 22, 2013)

One


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 22, 2013)

5 out


----------



## Gj (Feb 22, 2013)

5


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 22, 2013)

4


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 22, 2013)

3


----------



## Collinb (Feb 22, 2013)

5


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 22, 2013)

Out like 5-0.


----------



## FordFan (Feb 22, 2013)

4, lights out


----------



## Collinb (Feb 22, 2013)

1


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 22, 2013)

I just got done watchin Glory Hounds on Animal Planet....
Its about soldiers n their K9 partners searching for IEDs

Wow.....unbelievable......just...WOW

Great documentary!!
I have sooo much more respect for our guys/girls over there in
that hell hole they call Afganistan!!!


Watch it....record it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 22, 2013)

I saw that tonite too Lukifer .impressive shit for sure!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 22, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

1- insomnia fuck you


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 22, 2013)

Trensomnia is no good.add night sweats and its more enjoyable.


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 22, 2013)

1


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 22, 2013)

1


----------



## FordFan (Feb 22, 2013)

1, love some Trensomnia. I just love tren, I go through withdrawals having to come off .

Not sure how you're running it, but dropping your test down to "normal" levels helps reduce all the tren sides for me.


----------



## striffe (Feb 22, 2013)

1.  Tgif!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 22, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*



FordFan said:


> 1, love some Trensomnia. I just love tren, I go through withdrawals having to come off .
> 
> Not sure how you're running it, but dropping your test down to "normal" levels helps reduce all the tren sides for me.



2-

Yup only running 250 of test... For some reason this tren hit hard and fast it's only my third day


----------



## striffe (Feb 22, 2013)

2.


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 22, 2013)

1


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 22, 2013)

1


----------



## striffe (Feb 22, 2013)

3.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 22, 2013)

One


----------



## striffe (Feb 22, 2013)

4.  im tired today.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 22, 2013)

One


----------



## striffe (Feb 22, 2013)

5.  Out


----------



## FordFan (Feb 22, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> 2-
> 
> Yup only running 250 of test... For some reason this tren hit hard and fast it's only my third day



2, sounds like great tren. You will be loving life in about 3-4 wks!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 22, 2013)

Yea

wut he said...TGIF


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 22, 2013)

:action-smiley-043:


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 22, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

3-

Dead


----------



## Gj (Feb 22, 2013)

1


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 22, 2013)

:action-smiley-060:


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 22, 2013)

2


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 22, 2013)

:action-smiley-062:


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 22, 2013)

friday


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 22, 2013)

:headbang:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 22, 2013)

Flash Friday ..


----------



## Gj (Feb 22, 2013)

Second


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 22, 2013)

(3)


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 22, 2013)

:banghead:


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 22, 2013)

Two


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 22, 2013)

2


----------



## powders101 (Feb 22, 2013)

1


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 22, 2013)

Three


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 22, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

4-
I think if I eat another egg I'm going to puke


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 22, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Three



Hey dudcki.
Hws it?


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 22, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> Hey dudcki.
> Hws it?



Real good man. What's the word? 4


----------



## powders101 (Feb 22, 2013)

2


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 22, 2013)

3


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 22, 2013)

deuce


----------



## powders101 (Feb 22, 2013)

4


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 22, 2013)

Five


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 22, 2013)

fo


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 22, 2013)

3


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 22, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

5-


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 22, 2013)

4


----------



## Akamai (Feb 22, 2013)

Hmm

Ak


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 22, 2013)

1


----------



## Gj (Feb 22, 2013)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 23, 2013)

Holla 5 ?


----------



## Gj (Feb 23, 2013)

4th


----------



## FordFan (Feb 23, 2013)

3 for the road


----------



## Gj (Feb 23, 2013)

5


----------



## Collinb (Feb 23, 2013)

2


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 23, 2013)

Uno


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 23, 2013)

Dos


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 23, 2013)

5


----------



## FordFan (Feb 23, 2013)

4


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 23, 2013)

3333333333333333333333333333


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 23, 2013)

I know this is 1. LOL


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 23, 2013)

1


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 23, 2013)

1 for the Money.


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 23, 2013)

Here comes tha BOOOOOOM


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 23, 2013)

One money shot for my date and she split..time to eat.


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice


----------



## FordFan (Feb 23, 2013)

1, time to go hit some legs


----------



## striffe (Feb 23, 2013)

1.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 23, 2013)

One


----------



## striffe (Feb 23, 2013)

2. I love the weekends


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 23, 2013)

1 for the hgh


----------



## striffe (Feb 23, 2013)

3. For the hgh


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 23, 2013)

Two


----------



## striffe (Feb 23, 2013)

4.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 23, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

1-
My dog has pink eye... Damn


----------



## FordFan (Feb 23, 2013)

2 for a rainy day


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 23, 2013)

One


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 23, 2013)

1


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 23, 2013)

2 sun is shining but its a cold one


----------



## Gj (Feb 23, 2013)

1


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 23, 2013)

Three


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 23, 2013)

:sFun_hailtheking:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 23, 2013)

::celebrate: poontang


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 23, 2013)

One


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 23, 2013)

:victory1:


----------



## Gj (Feb 23, 2013)

Two


----------



## FordFan (Feb 23, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> ::celebrate: poontang



3 for poo-ninny


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 23, 2013)

:sLo_BigBearHug:


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 23, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

2-


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 23, 2013)

:sFi_machinegunsdual


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 23, 2013)

Very tall girl - YouTube







Hey Atom saw Xmen yesterday bro. You gnomes sure roam around.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 23, 2013)

:sFi_BlueFlag:


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 23, 2013)

2


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 23, 2013)

F**kin asshole ridin my ass. im doin 50mph in a 45.
Im gona snap


----------



## FordFan (Feb 23, 2013)

4


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 23, 2013)

3


----------



## Gj (Feb 23, 2013)

Third


----------



## Zaven (Feb 23, 2013)

1


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 23, 2013)

fo


----------



## FordFan (Feb 23, 2013)

5


----------



## Gj (Feb 23, 2013)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 23, 2013)

Chummed salmon this am.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 23, 2013)

cuatro


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 23, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

3-


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 23, 2013)

1


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 24, 2013)

Four


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 24, 2013)

2


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 24, 2013)

I:sFi_machinegunsdual


----------



## Gj (Feb 24, 2013)

5


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 24, 2013)

3


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 24, 2013)

4 for the win


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 24, 2013)

4


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 24, 2013)

5 out


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 24, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

4-


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 24, 2013)

5


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 24, 2013)

Uuugh


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 24, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

5_ done


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 24, 2013)

5 and out


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 24, 2013)

Southie Rules..I need to make a TV.show as dumb as that.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 24, 2013)

Tiiiiired


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 24, 2013)

1 heard that


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 24, 2013)

1383


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 24, 2013)

:sSig_mail:


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 24, 2013)

2


----------



## FordFan (Feb 24, 2013)

1, 3 day wknd flew by way too fast


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 24, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

1-
Yay- I slept for more than 3 hours


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 24, 2013)

1 to start the day


----------



## Thor (Feb 24, 2013)

*Why not*

Wth


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 24, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

2-


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 24, 2013)

1


----------



## Gj (Feb 24, 2013)

1


----------



## striffe (Feb 24, 2013)

1. Morning yall


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 24, 2013)

One


----------



## FordFan (Feb 24, 2013)

2, the day is flying by


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 24, 2013)

We need mod police Poncherello or Steve McGarrett at introductions for Wang Chung spam.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 24, 2013)

:headbang:


----------



## striffe (Feb 24, 2013)

2.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 24, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> 1-
> Yay- I slept for more than 3 hours



I know its the tren...

But try Melatonin. Paid $3-4 at CVS
wrks for me...when i take it


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 24, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*



LuKiFeR said:


> I know its the tren...
> 
> But try Melatonin. Paid $3-4 at CVS
> wrks for me...when i take it



Yeah Melatonin works some times for me, shitty thing is I'm one of those people who hardly sleeps as is any ways. Even with out tren I usually go to sleep around 12:30- 1:00 and wake up 5:00 am everyday... I don't feel tired though so I guess that's good. But it's just a drag being awake and bored, I get a lot of reading done on the other hand. 

Thanks for the advice I think I'm going to give it a try again


----------



## Collinb (Feb 24, 2013)

1


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 24, 2013)

Back To The Future II


oldie but goodie


----------



## Gj (Feb 24, 2013)

Lol. I'm watching that 2


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 24, 2013)

:action-smiley-033:


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 24, 2013)

2


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 24, 2013)

:action-smiley-070:


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 24, 2013)

I want more GH!!


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 24, 2013)

:sHa_lolbig2:


----------



## Gj (Feb 24, 2013)

3


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 24, 2013)

:sAng_argue:


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 24, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

4-


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 24, 2013)

deux


----------



## Gj (Feb 24, 2013)

4


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 24, 2013)

1


----------



## Collinb (Feb 24, 2013)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 24, 2013)

3


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 24, 2013)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 24, 2013)

Dammit.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 24, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

5-


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 24, 2013)

2


----------



## Gj (Feb 24, 2013)

5


----------



## striffe (Feb 24, 2013)

:food-smiley-002:3. Lets Eat


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 24, 2013)

2


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 24, 2013)

3


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 24, 2013)

trois


----------



## striffe (Feb 24, 2013)

4.


----------



## Collinb (Feb 24, 2013)

3??


----------



## striffe (Feb 24, 2013)

5. Weekend is over. Shit.


----------



## FordFan (Feb 24, 2013)

3


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 24, 2013)

3


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 24, 2013)

Three:action-smiley-033:


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 25, 2013)

Fo


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 25, 2013)

3 for me


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 25, 2013)

1


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 25, 2013)

4


----------



## Collinb (Feb 25, 2013)

4


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 25, 2013)

one


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 25, 2013)

4


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 25, 2013)

Four.


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 25, 2013)

5 out


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 25, 2013)

Just put my meat in the hot box...

BBQ ..


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 25, 2013)

Five...dudcki27 out


----------



## Zaven (Feb 25, 2013)

1


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 25, 2013)

5 and out


----------



## FordFan (Feb 25, 2013)

four


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 25, 2013)

1


----------



## Collinb (Feb 25, 2013)

5


----------



## FordFan (Feb 25, 2013)

and 5


----------



## chris698 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello Gents!  I have crawled out from under my rock!  How is everyone doing?

Iron Built, did you return all the sidewalk chalk to the neighborhood kids from the last contest?

Are you in line to win this contest as well?


----------



## powders101 (Feb 25, 2013)

1


----------



## Collinb (Feb 25, 2013)

1


----------



## powders101 (Feb 25, 2013)

2


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 25, 2013)

1


----------



## powders101 (Feb 25, 2013)

3


----------



## Collinb (Feb 25, 2013)

2


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 25, 2013)

2


----------



## powders101 (Feb 25, 2013)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 25, 2013)

evif


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 25, 2013)

:wtf:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 25, 2013)

Lol.up late profit? . Dudcki should be here soon
for night shift.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 25, 2013)

Getting ready to crash, was running around late tonight.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 25, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Uno


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 25, 2013)

3


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 25, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Hi ho-hi ho it's off to work we go...


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 25, 2013)

1


----------



## FordFan (Feb 25, 2013)

1, ready to start the week


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 25, 2013)

Uuuugh.....mondays


----------



## striffe (Feb 25, 2013)

1. Monday morning


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 25, 2013)

Monday's rock...oh I'm off on Monday 1


----------



## striffe (Feb 25, 2013)

2.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 25, 2013)

Two


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 25, 2013)

1...dragging ass today


----------



## chris698 (Feb 25, 2013)

two..... 

been under the weather the last few days... I think one of those Northern Yankee Snow Birds got me sick... feeling better today.

Going to try and sweat it out at the gym later today.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 25, 2013)

Three. Just don't drag it on the carpet like my dog


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 25, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Three. Just don't drag it on the carpet like my dog



2..I hear you man.


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 25, 2013)

1


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 25, 2013)

Four


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 25, 2013)

Uno + uno = dos


----------



## striffe (Feb 25, 2013)

3.


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 25, 2013)

1.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 25, 2013)

3


----------



## striffe (Feb 25, 2013)

4.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 25, 2013)

niw eht rof owt


----------



## FordFan (Feb 25, 2013)

2, couple days off and I've walked in to purgatory!


----------



## striffe (Feb 25, 2013)

5. Out


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 25, 2013)

2.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 25, 2013)

Five


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 25, 2013)

2


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 25, 2013)

3 ^^


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 25, 2013)

2


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 25, 2013)

4 how u doin?


----------



## Gj (Feb 25, 2013)

1


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 25, 2013)

5 over and out!


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 25, 2013)

3


----------



## Collinb (Feb 25, 2013)

Busy monday, hope everyones day is good


----------



## FordFan (Feb 25, 2013)

3 for me


----------



## Gj (Feb 25, 2013)

2


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 25, 2013)

4


----------



## PRIDE (Feb 25, 2013)

Whoever is lucky enough to win this month's contest, I suggest giving RDP's blacktops a go, you won't be disappointed


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 25, 2013)

3


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 25, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Man, I need to post in here more


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 25, 2013)

5 and out!


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 25, 2013)

4


----------



## AGGRO (Feb 25, 2013)

1


----------



## Collinb (Feb 25, 2013)

Love me some RDP.

That rhymed =]


----------



## Gj (Feb 25, 2013)

3


----------



## AGGRO (Feb 25, 2013)

2


----------



## Collinb (Feb 25, 2013)

Last one for the day!


----------



## AGGRO (Feb 25, 2013)

3


----------



## Gj (Feb 25, 2013)

4


----------



## AGGRO (Feb 25, 2013)

4


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 25, 2013)

4 sure would like to get that hgh


----------



## AGGRO (Feb 25, 2013)

5


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 25, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Dos-


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 25, 2013)

Westcoast Holla !! 1515 slim shady move


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 25, 2013)

Tree


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 25, 2013)

Fo


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 25, 2013)

Winner winner


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 25, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

I think this post is the winner!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 25, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Tres-


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 25, 2013)

5 for end of shift


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 25, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> I think this post is the winner!



Put down the crab shell hookah..
Reality= ib = winner


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 25, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Four-


----------



## FordFan (Feb 25, 2013)

4, gym time


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 25, 2013)

me me me me me me me!


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 26, 2013)

5, i think...until tomorrow..


----------



## Gj (Feb 26, 2013)

5


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 26, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*



Ironbuilt said:


> Put down the crab shell hookah..
> Reality= ib = winner



Don't worry, I believe in sharing


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 26, 2013)

1


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 26, 2013)

5 out


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 26, 2013)

2


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 26, 2013)

5 cant wait for spring!!!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 26, 2013)

Won.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 26, 2013)

4 1/2


----------



## FordFan (Feb 26, 2013)

5, and done


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 26, 2013)

What up ford ? I'm five out


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 26, 2013)

One


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 26, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

5-


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 26, 2013)

:sSig_DOH:


----------



## FordFan (Feb 26, 2013)

i have stayed up way too late.  5:00 comes early.

1


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 26, 2013)

:beating:


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 26, 2013)

1


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 26, 2013)

:sFun_duh2:


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 26, 2013)

1 fo da money


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 26, 2013)

1


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 26, 2013)

This kat is beat!!!!


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 26, 2013)

2 fo da show.  Get some sleep lukifer  unless u doin nightshift boogie


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 26, 2013)

Me and dudcki run the midnite mobs
One more minute so I can be late like always. I believe in consistency..


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 26, 2013)

1 on my way to work


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 26, 2013)

One


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 26, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

1-


----------



## FordFan (Feb 26, 2013)

2 for the dayshift crew


----------



## striffe (Feb 26, 2013)

1. Mornin anasci.


----------



## Collinb (Feb 26, 2013)

1


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 26, 2013)

Rise n shine....good mornin,howdy


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 26, 2013)

Two.


----------



## Gj (Feb 26, 2013)

1


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 26, 2013)

:sSig_banned2:


----------



## striffe (Feb 26, 2013)

2.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 26, 2013)

:shithitthefan:


----------



## striffe (Feb 26, 2013)

3.


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 26, 2013)

2


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 26, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Two


----------



## striffe (Feb 26, 2013)

4.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 26, 2013)

1


----------



## striffe (Feb 26, 2013)

5. Over & Out


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 26, 2013)

Three.


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 26, 2013)

2


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 26, 2013)

Four


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 26, 2013)

Hola


----------



## Collinb (Feb 26, 2013)

2


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 26, 2013)

3


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 26, 2013)

3


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 26, 2013)

4


----------



## Collinb (Feb 26, 2013)

3


----------



## Gj (Feb 26, 2013)

2


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 26, 2013)

5555


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 26, 2013)

:shooting1:     Game Over.  This is the winning post.


----------



## FordFan (Feb 26, 2013)

3


----------



## Gj (Feb 26, 2013)

3


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 26, 2013)

:sFi_chucks:


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 26, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

3- 

Wtf is wrong with society today.. People have no value for life and are fickle as hell. The source of self worth is rooted in shallow sand I seems and lives seem so easily shaken.

My 13yr old niece decided to try and kill herself last night because her parents came down on her for piercing her own nose- wtf My brother and his ex wife need to get their shit together and teach some self worth. 

She's gonna be fine, but she had liver failure for downing a whole bottle of meds- America is going right down the drain.


----------



## powders101 (Feb 26, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> 3-
> 
> Wtf is wrong with society today.. People have no value for life and are fickle as hell. The source of self worth is rooted in shallow sand I seems and lives seem so easily shaken.
> 
> ...



That is the society we live in these days. It is only going to get worse.

Sorry to hear about your niece but glad she is going to be ok.


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 26, 2013)

4


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 26, 2013)

:action-smiley-055:


----------



## powders101 (Feb 26, 2013)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 26, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> :action-smiley-055:



Did we find Saturday nite crabs today?


----------



## powders101 (Feb 26, 2013)

3


----------



## Collinb (Feb 26, 2013)

4


----------



## Gj (Feb 26, 2013)

4


----------



## powders101 (Feb 26, 2013)

4


----------



## Collinb (Feb 26, 2013)

5


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 26, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

4-


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 26, 2013)

5


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 26, 2013)

3 gets me ready


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 26, 2013)

3


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 26, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*



Ironbuilt said:


> Did we find Saturday nite crabs today?



lol!!! I always disinfect the taco before chowing down.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 26, 2013)

home stretch for Feb...


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 26, 2013)

2


----------



## Gj (Feb 26, 2013)

5


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 26, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

5-


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 26, 2013)

Dunno what number this is, certainly not over 5 LOL.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 27, 2013)

Shake and bake


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 27, 2013)

4


----------



## MightyJohn (Feb 27, 2013)

One


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 27, 2013)

5 and I'm off to work.


----------



## FordFan (Feb 27, 2013)

4, and I'm out the door


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 27, 2013)

g'nite, men


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 27, 2013)

4


----------



## Zaven (Feb 27, 2013)

1


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 27, 2013)

One


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang it.. Missed my last two posts but well worth it cause I hit legs in a quiet gym cranked up to aerosmith . Im back bitches. One for wed . Gonna hump nurse nancy . Holla..


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 27, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

1-


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 27, 2013)

Two


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 27, 2013)

The trenamaniac enigmas up and trying to get our  nitetime numbers dudcki .. no way Jose...2


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> The trenamaniac enigmas up and trying to get our  nitetime numbers dudcki .. no way Jose...2



Lol. Three.


----------



## Collinb (Feb 27, 2013)

1


----------



## FordFan (Feb 27, 2013)

1 for wed


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 27, 2013)

Good morning America


----------



## Collinb (Feb 27, 2013)

2


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 27, 2013)

Four


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 27, 2013)

I win.


----------



## Collinb (Feb 27, 2013)

3


----------



## striffe (Feb 27, 2013)

1. Good morning guys and girls


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 27, 2013)

Five


----------



## striffe (Feb 27, 2013)

2.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 27, 2013)

1


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 27, 2013)

2


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 27, 2013)

:action-smiley-033:


----------



## striffe (Feb 27, 2013)

3. At the docs office.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 27, 2013)

:action-smiley-060:


----------



## striffe (Feb 27, 2013)

4. Doc says bones are healing great


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 27, 2013)

:headbang:


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 27, 2013)

1


----------



## striffe (Feb 27, 2013)

5. Woohoo. I won


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 27, 2013)

2


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 27, 2013)

:sniper:


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 27, 2013)

1638


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 27, 2013)

:spam:


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 27, 2013)

3


----------



## Gj (Feb 27, 2013)

1


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 27, 2013)

4


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 27, 2013)

3


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 27, 2013)

and the wheels on the bus go 'round and 'round...'round and 'round....


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 27, 2013)

See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 27, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*



Ironbuilt said:


> The trenamaniac enigmas up and trying to get our  nitetime numbers dudcki .. no way Jose...2



2-

LoL


----------



## Gj (Feb 27, 2013)

2


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 27, 2013)

Uuuuuugh....
wrkin outside...


COLD.....RAINY....and.....COOOLD....plus Rips= hands are f**kin KILLIN ME!!!


----------



## FordFan (Feb 27, 2013)

2 is it bad I'm ready for the weekend already?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 27, 2013)

<---- I'm on cut cycle.


----------



## Collinb (Feb 27, 2013)

4


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 27, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> <---- I'm on cut cycle.



How you doin' sexy?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 27, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> How you doin' sexy?



I'm gonna tell ya brutha.CRANK IT UP!


Right Said Fred - I`m Too Sexy (The Original) - YouTube


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 27, 2013)

Yea...WHERES FRIDAY???


----------



## FordFan (Feb 27, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> <---- I'm on cut cycle.



3, I'm on pack my gut cycle


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 27, 2013)

stgvwbvt78qytpbvw9CWRYE9C


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 27, 2013)

Yea...wut he^ said


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 27, 2013)

1


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 27, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

3-


----------



## Gj (Feb 27, 2013)

3


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 27, 2013)

4


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 27, 2013)

2


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 27, 2013)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 27, 2013)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 27, 2013)

Fat count in a big Turkey leg? Baked 
Not fried


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 27, 2013)

1666


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 27, 2013)

1667


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 27, 2013)

1


----------



## Gj (Feb 27, 2013)

4


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 27, 2013)

2


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 28, 2013)

2


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 28, 2013)

3


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 28, 2013)

5 and out


----------



## FordFan (Feb 28, 2013)

4


----------



## Gj (Feb 28, 2013)

5


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 28, 2013)

4


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 28, 2013)

2


----------



## Collinb (Feb 28, 2013)

5


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 28, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

4-


----------



## Zaven (Feb 28, 2013)

coming to an end...!!!


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 28, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

5


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 28, 2013)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 28, 2013)

Twig needs her hgh..
<---- so donate asap.


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 28, 2013)

2 damn IB HAhaha!!!


----------



## Zaven (Feb 28, 2013)

1


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 28, 2013)

3


----------



## Zaven (Feb 28, 2013)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 28, 2013)

eno


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 28, 2013)

1


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

1


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 28, 2013)

One


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 28, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

1-


----------



## Collinb (Feb 28, 2013)

1


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 28, 2013)

Two


----------



## FordFan (Feb 28, 2013)

1 for the am


----------



## striffe (Feb 28, 2013)

1. Mornin guys


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 28, 2013)

Three


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 28, 2013)

Cmon baba.....last.day.guys


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 28, 2013)

1


----------



## striffe (Feb 28, 2013)

2.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 28, 2013)

2


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 28, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

2-


----------



## Collinb (Feb 28, 2013)

2


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 28, 2013)

Four


----------



## striffe (Feb 28, 2013)

3.


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 28, 2013)

2


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 28, 2013)

3


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 28, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

3-


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 28, 2013)

4


----------



## striffe (Feb 28, 2013)

4.


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 28, 2013)

Today's the day everyone, will be announcing the winner!!

Good luck to all and thank you for being a part of AnaSCI


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 28, 2013)

Wooo hooooo


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 28, 2013)

2


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 28, 2013)

I want more GH...but lately my hands n feet hav been swollen.

Quote from corner store employee...
"Damn man...u got huge thick hands. id love to see u smack someone in the face with those"


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 28, 2013)

1


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 28, 2013)

Foooooour


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 28, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> I want more GH...but lately my hands n feet hav been swollen.
> 
> Quote from corner store employee...
> "Damn man...u got huge thick hands. id love to see u smack someone in the face with those"



So did you smack em? I would've


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 28, 2013)

Its end of the month? Already
Twig is itchen for her hgh
<----- she says slam me ib


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 28, 2013)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 28, 2013)

It punch time
Let me win for once..


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 28, 2013)

3


----------



## Collinb (Feb 28, 2013)

3


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 28, 2013)

4


----------



## striffe (Feb 28, 2013)

5. Holy cow, its over already! These contests just fly by.


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 28, 2013)

3


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 28, 2013)

5 Out!


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 28, 2013)

4


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 28, 2013)

5


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 28, 2013)

1. Gotta get my winning post in today!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 28, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

4-
Pleeeeeeease be me!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 28, 2013)

I want swollen hands too Lukifer..


----------



## Gj (Feb 28, 2013)

1


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 28, 2013)

I thnk this is 5


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 28, 2013)

2.  C'mon baby!!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 28, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

5-
Guess is my last shot!


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 28, 2013)

4


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 28, 2013)

5 and out really want that HGH


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 28, 2013)

5 out


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 28, 2013)

1..behind the 8 ball today...


----------



## Gj (Feb 28, 2013)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 28, 2013)

2


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 28, 2013)

3. Oh yeah...here we come!


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks like I'm gonna be stuck at work late tonight... f'ing A.


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Three mfers


----------



## Collinb (Feb 28, 2013)

4!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 28, 2013)

Me Me me


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 28, 2013)

:delete:


----------



## Gj (Feb 28, 2013)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 28, 2013)

Watch
Out
Bitches


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 28, 2013)

:sFun_zipit:


----------



## Gj (Feb 28, 2013)

4


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 28, 2013)

In 4 the win!


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 28, 2013)

:action-smiley-043:


----------



## Gj (Feb 28, 2013)

5


----------



## Zaven (Feb 28, 2013)

3


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 28, 2013)

:naughty1:


----------



## FordFan (Feb 28, 2013)

Two for Thursday?


----------



## Zaven (Feb 28, 2013)

ProFIT said:


> :delete:



that made me laugh...haha

4


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 28, 2013)

Phive!


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 28, 2013)

:action-smiley-060:


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 28, 2013)

3


----------



## Zaven (Feb 28, 2013)

5...last one


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 28, 2013)

4


----------



## FordFan (Feb 28, 2013)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 1, 2013)

4


----------



## FordFan (Mar 1, 2013)

4, one more


----------



## MightyJohn (Mar 1, 2013)

1


----------



## Jim550 (Mar 1, 2013)

one


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 1, 2013)

*FEBRUARY CONTEST WINNER​*
*ZAVEN with # 805​*
*FEBRUARY CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*FREE $300 ORDER TO RED DIAMOND PHARMA

100IU KEFEI HGH FROM HGHPOWER​​*​​
*CONGRATULATIONS ZAVEN​*
*Private message me for details on how to claim your prize(s)!!​​*

Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats Zaven!


----------



## Gj (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Zaven (Mar 1, 2013)

Holy crap...!!!   I've never won a board contest, and I've been on the boards FOREVER...lol

awesome!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 1, 2013)

Right on Zaven!! Congrats brutha!!!:sSp_clangrats::sSp_clangrats:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 1, 2013)

Dudcki and jacked 361 had him surrounded.! That was our late shift dudcki!! Dang bro . Shoulda coulda woulda.. Zaven rules


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Dudcki and jacked 361 had him surrounded.! That was our late shift dudcki!! Dang bro . Shoulda coulda woulda.. Zaven rules



Almost. Lol. Congrats Z. :action-smiley-044:


----------



## Thunder46 (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats Zaven


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 1, 2013)

*February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Zaven, congrats.....I kinda hate you a lil, but congrats still. Ha j/k


----------



## striffe (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats Zaven. Please let us know how you like the products


----------



## FordFan (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats!! Let us know how products are.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Mar 1, 2013)

My first reaction(like others..im sure) was "F**K...DAMn IT...whata dick"...haha

Im ok with it now.  i really truly am. :'-(

Jk...CONGRATS MAN!!!!!!    HAHA


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 1, 2013)

March contest will be posted shortly so stay tuned


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats Zaven....


----------



## Keith1569 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: February Contest - Red Diamond Pharma / HGHPower*

Congrats to the winner


----------



## ProFIT (Mar 2, 2013)

:sSp_clangrats:


----------



## Zaven (Mar 2, 2013)

hijacked said:


> Congrats Zaven. Please let us know how you like the products



will do brother...

thx again everyone!!!


----------



## IRONFIST (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats Zaven!


----------

